# Cycle Journal, Commencing April 2012



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Guys,

First journal ever on here, thought i'd give it a go!

My aims are muscle building, not too fussed if i put on a bit of fat along the way, however im normally not too bad diet wise so it should be alright!

Gone down in weight from 13.6 stone, this mornings weight was 12.10. Lost a fair bit of size, but nothing too extreme.

This is due to the being skint and having to survive on only 3 medium sized meals a day for the last month or so due to having no money. However im all sorted again now, so time to put it back on!

Todays diet, to put into context what i eat:

9.00am - oats, banana, BBW premium mass shake, 1.5 scoops (serving size is one scoop), with whole milk. 6eggs

12.00pm - 2 chicken breasts, rice, 2 slices wholemeal bread

2.pm - second shake, same as above.

4pm - tin of sardines as i was feeling peckish.

tea will be around half 6, another 2 chicken breasts, with seasoning, peppers, onion and made into wraps.

3rd shake before bed, with a bowl of oats.

As stated, not the cleanest diet, however I enjoy food, and arent carrying too much fat, id say in the 12-16% range, ont be winning any contests, but that can be worked on when ive put on another 4stone or so.. :lol:

Cycle

Test cyp: 750mg/week 1-13 (wildcat)

Tren E: 200mgs/ week 1-10 (prochem)

Dbol: 50mgs/ day, first 20 days (prochem)

Anastrozole 0.5-1mg per day, starting with 0.5mgs, see how we go.

Starting pictures will be up shortly, wish me luck!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck hope it all goes well will keep an eye on this

Subbed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Latest pictures I have are from around a month ago, havent changed a great deal however have lost some fat.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

first jabs all done, no tren cough which as great, as i was sh1ting myself about it. will update again when i start noticing the dbols effects on pump/vascularity as that will be first signs of it im guessing.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice one mate keep us all up to date


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so been taking the dbol for a week now, noticing the pumps starting to get alot more ferocious, and appetite is increasing nicely. Nothing noticeable libido wise, however i have quite a high sex drive anyway so i suppose it can only be so high!

Biceps and back this aft, good sesh, on my own today so just stuck the ipod in and went for it, looked like this:

DB hammer curls 3x10 20kg

DB curls 3x10 16kg

EZ-Bar curls 3x10 15kg each side.

Bent over Barbell rows 3x10 60kg

Bent over rows with EZ-bar 3x10 60kg, 60kg, 40kg

Seated row machine 3x10 69kg

Barbell Shrugs super setted with DB shrugs. 32kg DB and 70kg barbell

All in all not too bad, not the strongest but it can only get better! Weight was up this aft to 13.2stone, so a nice increase, 6lbs of waterweight lol!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You train today mate?

How often you need to jab the test cyp & tren?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You train today mate?
> 
> How often you need to jab the test cyp & tren?


only really need to jab once a week as its long esthered, but i prefer doing it in two jabs, monday 500mg test cyp, friday 250mg test cyp, 200mg tren e.

didnt train today mate, as the gym i go to had 'electrical problems' apparantly it need a new fusebox and wont be sorted till thursday, so going to have to hit it hard then. im hoping they get it sorted for tomorrow night tbh. im watching your journal with interest mate, seems to be going well at the moment can only get better!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

quick update, gyms going to be shut until at least 6am thursday morning, so again no training today, just eating! suppose its a blessing since its like a miniature tsunami out there today. 3rd jab done last night, no pip, used a blue to pin as i was running low on greens, was like trying to push an elephant through a catflap, got it all in after about 2mins though. Going to stick to the greens, scaffolding poles but it goes in easier! ill update when im back in the gym.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed!! Be good to see the changes here mate, was thinking of running tren on my second cycle  this will be a good heads up


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

**** doing tren. I am a ****in raging animal at the best of times, think the tren would be too much for me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers lads, im hoping with a low dose the sides arent too bad, because most of the time im extremely laid back, however i find when on test my fuse is extremely short. So im hoping 200mg/wk is enough to see good results and not too bad side effects. Ill make sure i include all the sides i experience along the way too.

Thursday morning, the gym is open! at last. so will be training tonight, cant wait!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I hate days off the gym now I know in on cycle, feel like I'm not making the most of it. I reckon youl go in tomorrow and notice the pumps right off!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How you getting on mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

apologies again for not updating! after going for a job interview at a nightclub in town at 4pm i was told i needed to start at 8pm. this was yesterday. I finished at 4.30am so the gym went out the window! 3pm not and im just about to have dinner, so im thinking a late tea and then hit the gym this evening. hoping for a good session after 5 days off i dont think i could be anymore rested!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm night shift next week which is going to royally screw up my routine for a week. Congrats on the job, good luck on keeping it when the roids rage hits :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha yeah im sure there will be moments when drunk cvnts are just asking for a raul moat experience, just have to breathe and sing to myself:

Don't blame it on sunshine

Don't blame it on moonlight

Don't blame it on good times

Blame it on the tren


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: I was working in Rothbury last summer and found the locals to be really unfriendly, then it was pointed out to me what happened the last time a ginger came to town... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> :lol: I was working in Rothbury last summer and found the locals to be really unfriendly, then it was pointed out to me what happened the last time a ginger came to town... :lol:


lmao, he probably got so big and so mental from all the tren he thought he might aswel go out with a 'bang'... or a few bangs even!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, finally got in the gym, first time since monday and was feeling nice and strong. Hit chest and tri's, routine was:

Barbell Chest Press 3x10

Smith Machine Incline Chest Press 3x10

Dumbell Incline Chest Press 3x10

Cable Flys, upper, lower, normal, 3 sets of 10 on each.

Skull Crushers 3x10

Close Grip Bench 3x10

one set of tricep pulldowns, was too burned out to do anymore!

good session though, great pump and increase in weights! Couple of progress pics below, 11 days in:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Hey guys, finally got in the gym, first time since monday and was feeling nice and strong. Hit chest and tri's, routine was:
> 
> Barbell Chest Press 3x10
> 
> ...


E-mail me my pics b1tch


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tweet-twooo!!

Good pumps mate, Defo feel the difference? It's the veins I noticed first of all, looked awesome!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate definately feeling the dbol, cant wait to hit biceps and back today, really love the feeling of backpumps!

vascularity has increased yeah mate, get veins popping when im in a warm room, never mind when at the gym!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Is that the jäger meister stained vest from the man vs booze vid mate :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Btw looking good in the pics mate arms & chest looking fuller


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate, im now sponsored by jager, so got all kinds of free vests to make a change from my white one.

my stella sponsorship is going down the pan now im not looking as wifebeater-ish though..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Youl make big craigy jealous, remember he's still sponsored by barbie :lol:

Hows your eating mate? What cals you reaching?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao barbie eh, he best get on the nolva then or he'll have her tits, she's obvs gyno prone.

eatings great mate, hungry all the time tbh, and as of today weights at 13.5stone so another few days im hoping to be the heaviest ive ever been.

dont really workout my cals or macros, just when i stop putting weight on I eat more, play it by ear like!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Youl make big craigy jealous, remember he's still sponsored by barbie :lol:
> 
> Hows your eating mate? What cals you reaching?


Behave your self ginge!

I like the big craigy bit though xx


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> lmao barbie eh, he best get on the nolva then or he'll have her tits, she's obvs gyno prone.


that's why am munching Arimidex


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao, two posts, both a bit moody, 'big craigy' have we hit a nerve? is your journal all a lie and your tits are bigger than jabba the hutts? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Jabba the huts not got nothin on me

You've seen the pics mate fat cvnt in the makin


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha muscular racehorse in the making mate. Everyone has to start out as a donkey before they run the grand national. I literally just made that up, could you tell? Like a chinese proverb that!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gym tonight, shoulders and lats for me, should be a decent session im hoping to beat a few pb's! ill keep you updated.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you noticed not many guys do their shoulders nowadays? I'm pretty sure iv only seen one other guy in my gym in the morning other than myself doing a shoulder press.....and people wonder why their bench isn't going up at all. Read this in a magazine this week too


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i love shoulders me, really feel them, especially lateral raises, its a great burn!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done shoulders, good sesh, ill post up routine tomorrow for anyone interested.

Did 2 sets of 10 with 80kg+bar 1 set of 10 with 100kg+bar on barbell shrugs which I've never managed before, so chuffed to bits.

Not sure how much barbell itself weighs but I don't really count the bar anyhow.

Weight tonight was 13.7 not bad to say I've been at the gf's last night and today, so no protein shakes and only one decent meal in me. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ok so yesterday was shoulders, looked like this...

dumbell press 3 sets of 10

smith machine press 3x10

lateral raises 3x10

not sure of the name but bent over reverse flys?? hits rear delts nice.

then supersets barbell shrugs with 25kg plate shrugs. nice pumped traps

finished off with 3x10 smith machine shrugs.

just got back from a chest session, it was meant to be legs but the gym was rammed, queue for the squat racks so fvcked it off and did chest.

managed to get 3x10 with 34kg dumbells on a slight incline, pretty chuffed with that. Now for some chicken wraps, new sharwoods ones, sweet chilli, chinese style, cannot wait! dinner was mediocre, 400g chicken with lime and corriander rice.

weight was at 13.7 just after dinner, seem to be increasing around 1-1.5lb per day which is alright, and ive worked out i have 5 days left with the dbol @ 50mg per day, so hoping to hit 14stone next week some time. If i can get anywhere near 15stone this cycle i'll be exstatic, so that is my target i guess!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You taking an AI?

As my weight gain has been no where near you and gordy's!

Are you holding water maybe? (this is what it must be as this makes me feel much better if it is:whistling


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

taking nolva to keep away the gyno, however i see the water gain with dbol as a good thing, seems to help me with strength and also when the water comes out i get to see my hard work unveiled lol! I am definately holding water though mate, not ridiculous amounts but yeah its there!

when i was putting together my cycle i decided dbol would be good for quick strength gains, then when the test+tren has kicked in ill be laughing. thats the plan anyway!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> taking nolva to keep away the gyno, however i see the water gain with dbol as a good thing, seems to help me with strength and also when the water comes out i get to see my hard work unveiled lol! I am definately holding water though mate, not ridiculous amounts but yeah its there!
> 
> when i was putting together my cycle i decided dbol would be good for quick strength gains, then when the test+tren has kicked in ill be laughing. thats the plan anyway!


I decided on dbol so that I'd see some changes, even if it was just water, to keep me keen. It's mostly my arms and chest that have increased so hopefully when the dbol stops itl prove to not be water. I'm p1ssing like mad which is starting to annoy me..may aswell just sleep in the bath, saves me the walk twice a night


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

normally the thinking is say you go from 12 to 13 stone in the the first 4 weeks with dbol, as you start to loose the water now youve finished dbol, the test should be kicking in so the strength should remain. Im hoping thats what happens for me anyway! 1st proper shift at the new job tonight, starting 11pm-4-5am ish, so going to hit the gym around 9pm and then i can come straight home to bed. Hoping weight doesnt suffer from the strange time changes, hopefully it wont!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

exactly what im worried about buddy, i cant go to the gym after i finish at 7am after working all night as i am truly shattered, its really doing my head in. this screwing up of the routine is nasty!

wonder if i can take the work to court as they are now messing with my cycle lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> exactly what im worried about buddy, i cant go to the gym after i finish at 7am after working all night as i am truly shattered, its really doing my head in. this screwing up of the routine is nasty!
> 
> wonder if i can take the work to court as they are now messing with my cycle lol


Lmao instead of 'loss of earnings' you could sue for 'loss of gains'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gym yestreday was biceps and back, seem to be getting extremely pumped biceps just lifting drinks to my mouth, so in the gym it was pretty awesome!

increased all weights so im happy with that, and look to be getting bigger.

worked straight after the gym, 11-4.40 so i was royally shattered, body decided i best wake up at 10.30am though FFS!! On the plus side i made 4quid tips which paid for my taxi home, happy days!

keep getting a weird pain in my shoulder, only when i move it a certain way though :confused1:

it only seems to happen when i dont move it for a while, it seems to be sort of stiffening up.

not the only thing stiffening up more on this cycle... :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How you feeling on the tren? Am considering This for next time but I am a bit of an angry mentally disturbed bastard at the best of times so you sir are my guinea pig!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> gym yestreday was biceps and back, seem to be getting extremely pumped biceps just lifting drinks to my mouth, so in the gym it was pretty awesome!
> 
> increased all weights so im happy with that, and look to be getting bigger.
> 
> ...


Exactly same as my old dislocated one if I don't go gym in a couple of weeks, get some deca in ya


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> How you feeling on the tren? Am considering This for next time but I am a bit of an angry mentally disturbed bastard at the best of times so you sir are my guinea pig!


not bad at all atm mate. only thing im feeling is a little bit of a shorter temper, nothing major, and sweating like fvck in bed, literally the sheets are wet in a morning where my backs been. so all in all pretty tolerable, dreading the insomnia and paranoia kicking in...



LeedsTC said:


> Exactly same as my old dislocated one if I don't go gym in a couple of weeks, get some deca in ya


never dislocated my shoulder though :confused1:

gonna try get some kind of fish oil tablets or something for joints, see if that helps at all i reckon


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of tren for my next cycle too, which is why your my new friend :lol: I'm worried though with the amount your sweating as my bed sheets are wet enough due to the mrs being a squirter :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao your going to have a waterbed for free!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

right so ive been afflicted with the dreaded man flu, feeling tired all the time and appetites suffered, still getting 3 decent meals and two shakes, but cant manage much more. also i have no motivation whatsoever. i have an exam tomorrow too, so wish me luck!

if i make it in, i could be dead by then, you know how man flu is :lol:

ill try make it to the gym tomorrow but depends on how i feel tbh.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Get your **** sorted OTB don't want to hear any of this greetin face Englishness!!!

Man up you are an honorary Jock as you follow the wee glaswegian and my journal, so we won't stand for this ****.

Have some haggis and a drink of irn bru and that will shift it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao! ill sort myself out tomorrow, dont want you scottish cvnts making me look like a pussy!

on a side note i went into town today for some food shopping, and was too hot then normal, then too hot again. think whatever regulates bodytemperature, i presume its some kind of gland system, it definately affected by gear!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hypothalamus, pituitary gland they are affected

Hypothalamus links The nervous system to the endocrine system via the pituitary gland And controls temperature, hunger, thirst and some other things like sleep


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jesus, fountain of knowledge! well there you go then, my hypothalamus must be on the pi$$.

suppose thats one of the sides of gear use then


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Where did that info come from craigy? I had you down as a babestation man and not a discovery channel geek!!

I felt run down when my sleep pattern was mucked about with work mate, how are you sleeping?

Still with men? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah still with men of course, dont be jealous, ive told you via pm many times im not interested, so stop sending me pics of you with action men in your ar$e. :lol:

sleeps alright, been waking up about 2-3 times a night for a **** though. And when i work at the club the next day im knackered, like all day! also been having some really strange dreams!

personally i had craigy down as a gayrabbit channel kinda guy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a massive tele so I use spilt screen and double hit babe station and gayrabbit.

I like deadliest cath on discovery:cool2:

I sleep ok even with a 2 year old lying inbetween me and the mrs don't know what you are complaining about, I have realised though I can be having a conversation with someone and the thought creeps into my head 'wonder what would happen if I punched you in the face'

Is this strange?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sounds a bit raul moaty to me mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You have never done this?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> sounds a bit raul moaty to me mate


Big moaty was a ginger aswell...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am blonde so it doesn't count:cool2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mate i'd punch most cvnts soon as look at them, so yeah i often find myself thinking it.

BLONDE?! your as blonde as this fella, but he's got bigger biceps...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tommorrow will be exactly 3 weeks since i started. weight was sitting at 13.9, up from the starting weight of 12.10, so 13lbs gained so far.

pumps are getting very intense, managed the heaviest dumbells so far on chest (34kgs) and looking fuller. Triceps are also feeling bigger and stronger, the skull crushers seem to be working.

only a few days left of the dbol, then its the waiting game for the test/tren.

cannot wait!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

How the **** are you guys gaining so much!

I have literally put on a few pounds! I am eating like a hungry hippo, and training like a beast wtf is going on, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

your running arimidex arent you? i arent just nolva so that could be why?

either that or your dbol could be bunk? your using prochem though right, same as me?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

With an anti oestrogen you wont hold as much water, so weight will be less due to less water retention


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got back from back and biceps session, as follows.

Bicep Curl Ez bar, 3 sets of 10 with 15kg each side.

DB Hammer Curls, 3 sets of 10, 20kg DB's

DB Curls using backrest of bench, 3 sets of 10, 14kg DB's

Upright EZbar rows, 3sets of 10, 30kg per side.

Normal Barbell Upright Rows, 3 sets of 10, 25kg per side.

Reverse DB flyes, 3 sets of 10, 18kg DB's.

Really liking the EZbar rows since i discovered them, anyone whose following this journal and doesnt know what they are:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> your running arimidex arent you? i arent just nolva so that could be why?
> 
> either that or your dbol could be bunk? your using prochem though right, same as me?


Pc dbol, I have gained but I don't have any water weight or very little, iam running adex at least I know that's working then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

should be alright with the PC stuff, i havent heard anything about their orals being faked, i can send you pics of mine if your worried, but if youve gained then i wouldnt be worried mate.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> should be alright with the PC stuff, i havent heard anything about their orals being faked, i can send you pics of mine if your worried, but if youve gained then i wouldnt be worried mate.


Got all my gear from same source, the hologram on tub is same as vials, same font etc. the guy is well trusted around my way he supplies most guys that use gear in the gym

Am just ****ed off that OTB and wee ginger goggs have gained more than me, but if you are saying its all water then:lol: that will do for me

You liking the ez bar big man? Seen a few guys at the gym use all the time, does it take the pressure off your wrists?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Also quick pic update.

These two first thing this morning, looking disapointingly flat.





these two this afternoon at the gym





anyone with any pointers/ where to improve etc all advice is appreciated. apart from the obvious, that i dont own a set of abs! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Got all my gear from same source, the hologram on tub is same as vials, same font etc. the guy is well trusted around my way he supplies most guys that use gear in the gym
> 
> Am just ****ed off that OTB and wee ginger goggs have gained more than me, but if you are saying its all water then:lol: that will do for me
> 
> You liking the ez bar big man? Seen a few guys at the gym use all the time, does it take the pressure off your wrists?


it does actually, feels alot easier to grip, and the pump is immense. even lower back feels better, pumped but not painfull, so yeah!

and aye, when i stop the dbol and go for a **** tomorrow im fvcked!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good to me big man, just keep doing what your doing. abs what are they?

I have way more midrif fat than you guys once i have bulked up a bit more I reckon I will be looking at loosing 2 stone in fat to trim up a bit, but that's for later in the year or early next year for now it's fat cvnt with traps

You could be doing with a Snazy pair of pants


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

OTB mate get onto eBay and purchase yourself a pair of bananaman pants, or il do it for you. Fashion mate, it's the easiest way to have women gaspin for the Boaby.

Seriously though, your in pretty good shape, I reckon I'm still a good 8months to a year behind you on that, and big craigy will get there once he hits puberty. Iv never seen the EZ bar rows before, think you can go heavier on them? Think il give them a bash on Saturday and see how they feel.

On the Dbol issue, my weight piled on in the first two weeks and has stayed there. Once I upped the vit c I noticed less bloating which I think was defo some water. I don't think my face or mid section has filled out too much either except the usual bloating whey gives me due to being lactose intolerant. I'd also consider Craig mate that you will be eating more than me, hopefully the dbol isn't bunk but defo try another brand the next time just Incase?

Abs are over rated mate, focus on knee raises and that move where you lie on your back and lift the feet up 8 inches from the floor, awesome for building that muscle under the belly button, dunno what it's called but when you have those two lines leading down to your frankenfurter youl look better than the 8 stone boys crunching their days away..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Frankenfurter:lol:

Mines a mini mac sausage!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah mate i think i could go heavier, but dont like to compromise form tbh, id rather fully feel it for 10 reps than put too much weight on and get to 8 reps and have to chuck the last few up.

I didnt think 60kg and the bar was too bad though you cheeky [email protected]!

im kinda hoping this cycle ill put on a fair bit of muscle in the first half, and then start to introduce cardio in the later stages to try burn off a bit of fat. thats the plan anyways.

cheers to everyone who has contributed so far though, its doing me no end of good this banter, and even motivates me a bit tbh!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Bloomin eck ya big diva, I only meant do you think you can go heavier with the EZ rows than the Barbell rows as its easier on the wrists :lol: il put this down to roid rage or pms. I forgive you x

I hate cardio but it had to be done def in the later stages of the cycle, I'm dreading it. Cycle and cross trainer for me, just hate running. There's a lad at my gym that swears by the steam room after intense cardio sessions, but I can't take it for too long in there, struggle to breath and to not get a stiffy at some of the women!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha yeah i hate the steam room, feels like your breathing in fire! just gonna do powerwalking for 20-30mins with a high incline i reckon, nothing to intense :lol:

yeah mate, definately can go heavier with the EZ bar, just feels alot more focused on the back muscles for some reason.

gonna have to choose roidrage rather than pms, dont like other people knowing when im on my period...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

had a decent shoulders/traps/lats session today, but shoulders are probably one of my weakest parts (DB press 30kgs each hand, lateral raises 12kg each hand etc.)

felt like a decent session though and looked pumped, noticed a small vein appearing across my right shoulder when doing heavy shrugs, which was good.

Last of my dbol is gone, my one regret is not getting enough to last me until weeks 5/6ish, but ahh well im out now so no point having a few days off while i wait for more to arrive. so thats it, dbol is done with, still going to stick with nolva at 20mg/day for another week, then lower it to 10mg/day i think. Ill only up it again if i start to get puffy/itchy nipples etc.

just waiting for my tea to cook, and starting a long ass shift 8pm-4am ish, so i shall be royally fvcked by then!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are good stats for shoulders though mate, theres a wee Chinese guy in my gym that's shoulder pressing 8kg DB (seriously) he looks like the sex mad guy out of Dexter if youv seen that. Are you using the smith machine for heavy shrugs or are you on the DB's? Looks like we stopped the dbol on the same day


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Those are good stats for shoulders though mate, theres a wee Chinese guy in my gym that's shoulder pressing 8kg DB (seriously) he looks like the sex mad guy out of Dexter if youv seen that. Are you using the smith machine for heavy shrugs or are you on the DB's? Looks like we stopped the dbol on the same day


seriously 8kg?? i mean we all start somewhere but i think a child could press 8kg!

no mate i superset barbell shrugs (squat rack) with db shrugs.

aye no more dbol, hoping the pump stays just as great without, but i very much doubt it!

going to watch footy tonight (league one play off first leg) at the pub, then gonna hit the gym. so having a pub tea and a few lemonades  hardcore arent i?!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did a back and bicep session today, so hit the EZbar rows again.

Managed 3 sets of 10 with 35per side, so a 10kg increase since the last, and felt i could probably of done more. Just going to keep gradually increasing it though, as i dont wanna fvck my back up!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I did the EZ rows today just a light attempt, movement defo feels more natural and less restricted than doing it with a barbell, going to add that into my Wednesday back and bi workouts and go heavier.

How'd the pumps feel? Without the dbol I didn't get the tightness but the shape and swelling of the previous pumps were there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i just commented on your journo mate.

and aye pumps were good, still felt as 'full' but alot more vascular aswell. so winwin tbh! feeling strong as fook too, did chest last night and did 3 sets on a slight incline of DB press, 34kg, piece of ****. Would have used 36kg had there not been only one, not a pair :confused1: stupid gym, holding me back!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That's what you get for training at a gay friendly gym, I hear the most popular weight there is for the toilet cubicle 

What do you think the tren is doing for you mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

its a really low dose but i am deffo sweating more, so hoping for some good strength gains over the next month tbh. I shall be honest when it comes to sides, but I arent expecting many, as its a low dose.

and its not gay friendly, we have to bum in the disabled toilet, otherwise people grass us up for doing it in the showers. :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I left virgin active in Glasgow when I saw a guy trimming his pubes in the changing area, then when I went home and took off my sock..I had f*cking black wirey hairs on the bottom of my foot!!

I sweat like mad as it is, now with the warm weather coming it would be torture!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thats fvcking disgusting mate. id have kindly rammed the sock down his throat.

Aye me too, went to primark today (bane of my life) and was trying on a shirt. couldnt get it off after it was stuck with sweat! disgusting.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> thats fvcking disgusting mate. id have kindly rammed the sock down his throat.
> 
> Aye me too, went to primark today (bane of my life) and was trying on a shirt. couldnt get it off after it was stuck with sweat! disgusting.


He kept the sock as a w4nk wipe!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] wipe? Mate your sick as f*ck!!!

Why waste such a tasteful toothbrush? Xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think you two have serious problems!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok guys, todays jabs mark the beginning of the 5th week of this cycle, starting some time next week (when my mass shake runs out) i will be using whey protein with much lower carbs and introducing 20-30mins high incline power walking as cardio to start me on my quest for abs. I realise weight will take a hit, so while i will still keep posting weight, Im going to be going more on photos.

So this is where im at currently. Id like to see abs, tighten up around the obliques and see some killer vascularity. thats the goal anyway!



points for who can take the **** the most you set of cvnts.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you pull your pants down a bit further please:whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao they are holding my belly up mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good boyo!

Do you have legs?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> lmao they are holding my belly up mate!


I got a set of bf calipers done the measurements checked the charts and it said

16% bf :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

really mate, what would you guess me at? i dont have any fancy fatometer stuff.

Yeah i have legs mate, problem is they used to belong to a 7 year old girl.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

If iam 16% which I don't think iam I would say you were around the 13 - 14% mark

The thing is with my measurements I have virtually no fat on my arms,legs and back it's all belly and boob fat, but I was always thinking I was 20+

I worked out that my lean body mass is 164 lbs I weigh 195lbs with 31lbs of fat which actually seems believable, am well happy so I reckon if I lost a stone and a bit of fat I could maybe be lean which is well doable! Just gotta keep bulking the next cycle maybe do some mast, and possibly low dose tren and cut up, but we shall see.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> really mate, what would you guess me at? i dont have any fancy fatometer stuff.
> 
> Yeah i have legs mate, problem is they used to belong to a 7 year old girl.


I post my noodles so get pics of legs up so we can take the pi$$


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> If iam 16% which I don't think iam I would say you were around the 13 - 14% mark
> 
> The thing is with my measurements I have virtually no fat on my arms,legs and back it's all belly and boob fat, but I was always thinking I was 20+
> 
> I worked out that my lean body mass is 164 lbs I weigh 195lbs with 31lbs of fat which actually seems believable, am well happy so I reckon if I lost a stone and a bit of fat I could maybe be lean which is well doable! Just gotta keep bulking the next cycle maybe do some mast, and possibly low dose tren and cut up, but we shall see.


well if you work out the maths (i know that was probably too advanced for you at school :lol: ) then 1% is around 2lbs of fat by those figures. So to get to 8%ish you need to lose 16lbs, 10% 12lbs of fat. depending on how lean you wanted to get. thats deffo achieveable mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I can loose 12lb going for a dump


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

that must be one hell of a dump!





there you go mate. effective for peddling round on a pink bike with ribbons on the handles. Not so much for squats/leg press


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What is with you boys and white mobile phones? Elton john wont even be seen with one as even he knows its camp as hell

Cheat looks cracking buddy, really good going. You bisexual? Please oh please say yes x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> What is with you boys and white mobile phones? Elton john wont even be seen with one as even he knows its camp as hell
> 
> Cheat looks cracking buddy, really good going. You bisexual? Please oh please say yes x


Ave got tickets to go see Elton John at Falkirk stadium on the 10th june

Legs looking good OTB there is some good development well on the way to a nice set of wheels (loads a ****) xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha i thought i was cool having a white phone, nobody told me it was bent as fvck?! 

and i dont know what your trying to say about sir elton but as far as im concerned he's as straight as an arrow!

as for bisexual that would be a no. my boyfriend and girlfriend would beg to differ though :lol:

cheers fellas, really wanna be bigger and leaner, hopefully i can accomplish both at the same time, but either is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Seriously though there is some awesome muscle lines on your top half buddy, your bodyfat must be getting low as!!!

Keep the hard work going mate, going to look ace!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers mate, appreciate it!

just got in from a shift, its ten to five so im gonna sleep most of the day. im considering a rest day tbh. ill keep you informed though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

not going to bother with the gym today, i need a rest day and ill get back on it tomorrow. just a couple of extra pics i didnt upload before, one is to mark progress before fatloss:



the second is my only current side effect from the gear. Sweats in bed, this is what i woke up to..



and no I havent p1ssed the bed before you ask. Still disgusting though!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you squirt? My misses does and that is exactly what happens to the bedsheets!! Rank!

Do you think the sweating is worth whatever the tren is doing for you? Only asking mate as some aas do carry some crazy sides which must out-weight their gains..

Try and get a mate to take a back pic, pretty sure itl be looking good but more for yourself to see every change possible


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Do you squirt? My misses does and that is exactly what happens to the bedsheets!! Rank!
> 
> Do you think the sweating is worth whatever the tren is doing for you? Only asking mate as some aas do carry some crazy sides which must out-weight their gains..
> 
> Try and get a mate to take a back pic, pretty sure itl be looking good but more for yourself to see every change possible


what can i say, im a squirter! lmao :lol:

i honestly dont think the tren will fully kick in until week 6-7, a lad i was talking to who seems to know his stuff said because of the weight of the e ester it takes around 5 weeks to kick in and around another two until its at peak levels. So like if it kicks in at week 5 and is fully active weeks 7-12 on a ten week course.

cant complain about a bit of sweat i suppose its just minging.

Ill try get a back pic tonight as the gf is staying over so she can take some.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Make sure you take some of her aswell mate, if shes nicer than mine you can consider yourself un-friended.

Im still trying to learn about this long/ short esters stuff, really is a good thing to gen up on. Although the mrs is wondering why iv taken such an interest in steroids haha, stupid woman!!

We have a word in scotland that sums up the sweating mate and its 'clatty' but its has to be done!! End of the day if your sweating then your burning fat  even though you dont have much ya skinny git!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Make sure you take some of her aswell mate, if shes nicer than mine you can consider yourself un-friended.
> 
> Im still trying to learn about this long/ short esters stuff, really is a good thing to gen up on. Although the mrs is wondering why iv taken such an interest in steroids haha, stupid woman!!
> 
> We have a word in scotland that sums up the sweating mate and its 'clatty' but its has to be done!! End of the day if your sweating then your burning fat  even though you dont have much ya skinny git!!


doesnt she know your on them?!

the sweatings a ball ache cos i constantly feel dehydrated, so drink water, and then im up pi$$ing all night! cant win lmao, be worth it in the end though.

and not a chance my friend, dont want you fvcking deviants taking your test enhanced [email protected] out over our lass!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> not going to bother with the gym today, i need a rest day and ill get back on it tomorrow. just a couple of extra pics i didnt upload before, one is to mark progress before fatloss:
> 
> View attachment 83696
> 
> ...


Thats the most drool I have ever seen! You must slaver all night

At least you know the tren is good stuff you sweaty manky cvnt xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tell me about it mate. hate to imagine the state my bed would be in on a decent does of 400mg/week and above. Fcking mental!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> doesnt she know your on them?!
> 
> the sweatings a ball ache cos i constantly feel dehydrated, so drink water, and then im up pi$$ing all night! cant win lmao, be worth it in the end though.
> 
> and not a chance my friend, dont want you fvcking deviants taking your test enhanced [email protected] out over our lass!


I think she knows mate by the odd snide comment she makes but she has a dim view of steroids. Thinks its all big bodybuilders and junkies etc. we have been together a long time so i know shed end up wondering why im trying to really blast myself into shape and knowing my mrs shel add two and two, come up with 5 thus thinking im trying to get my hole elsewhere. Not worth the grief from her..

Plus, shes banging on about how well im doing and how shes loving the way my body is changing...why tell a horny lady its because im on aas....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fair enough Gordie mate, like you say why tell her. I suppose if it aint broke, dont try and fix it!

Right ladies back pictures as promised. Hate back shots, as everyone else seems to have a much wider back than me, but here you go:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fair enough Gordie mate, like you say why tell her. I suppose if it aint broke, dont try and fix it!
> 
> Right ladies back pictures as promised. Hate back shots, as everyone else seems to have a much wider back than me, but here you go:
> 
> ...


Looks good to me mate, nothing wrong with width, if you are wanting more width and thickness though try wide grip rows and pull downs.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good buddy, back looks ace!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hopefully once i get rid of the little love handles ill look alot bigger uptop. And more like a triangle, which is what i think looks best.

Did shoulders tonight, first time ive managed a solid, steady 3 sets of 28kg dumbells, had a lil moment getting them up on the second set, elbow went all funny, but blasted out 10 reps and felt like i could have done more. So next shoulder workout i shall be upping it to 30kg's each hand.

shrugs pumped traps up something chronic, its starting to come together lads, this is where the magic starts! wish me luck!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just had my first squirter lads, and not the good kind.

found it harder than normal to inject the oil... got it all in and when i pulled out the pin a little squirt of blood went all over my mirror. whoops!

hope i didnt waste much of my precious.. :lol:

chest today, ill update this aft on how it goes.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I would have [email protected] myself mate!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thought you were constipated?! haha

done chest, felt good, strong, again 3 sets of 34kg dumbells, theres still only one 36, so dont know when its gonna be replaced, fvcking me off though because i feel i could deffo manage them.

what a ballache!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

About to set off to the gym, back and bi's sesh. Going to up the ezbar rows another 10kg, so 40kg a side. Hoping that will be a nice challenging weight and i have to really push for 3 sets of 10. I shall update again afterwards.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

There was me thinking I did well on the EZ rows with 25kg a side :lol:

Let us know what your workout was mate, everyone's back routine is different


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright mate, as long as its burning mate it doesnt matter what the weight is!

I did biceps then started back with EZrows. 40kg a side, got 5 reps and no more, so too heavy. So did 3 full sets at 35kg a side.

Then did rear delt flys, bent over DB rows, barbell rows and lat pullovers.

Decent session, few pictures afterwards to show my sweatyness!





Now to eat as i am FAMISHED!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How are we doing today buddy?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey dude! Smashed shoulders this morning, went for the 30kg DB press, managed 10,7,5. Could possibly have done more but had no spotter today as LeedsTC is a cvnt and had a poorly shoulder (***)... :lol:

Haha anyway, did shoulder press, then tried some arnold presses as ive never done them, could have gone heavier but wanted to get form right so used 20kg DB's. Really do feel them so they shall now be incorporated into my routine. Also lateral raises, rear delt flies, barbell shrugs (90kg+bar) and 30kg DB shrugs.

Nice and pumped, and did well considering its the first workout in a long time with pretty much an empty stomach (only had oats and a shake before).

Looking forward to more progress soon!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting the form right on the Arnold's is tricky if your delts are pumped, I always thought i was partially disabled as my form was all over the place but then tried it at the start of a work out and hey-presto!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh nice one mate, I'd have tried them first but I wanted to smash the 30kgs. So when I get 3 sets of 10 with 30kgs I might switch to arnolds first, just wanna get to that milestone on regular presses first.

Gonna gradually increase the weight on the arnolds as I go along see what I can handle.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am posting here as I know you have complained about lack of posts!

How's it going you sweaty bugger? You train today boy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv missed you


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

We love OTB xxxxxxx loads a ****


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You **** takers! lmao!

yeah i did train, still no 36's and 34's are too easy, so might have to complain/ask for heavier. Either that or do more barbell work.

Still sweating like something else craigy, its madness, getting a few spots here and there more often, and noticed a few black hairs across my shoulders which i swear werent there a week ago :confused1:

Im contemplating a mankini shot, just to get the number of posts up on here gordie! Your making me and my thread look like mugs!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You **** takers! lmao!
> 
> yeah i did train, still no 36's and 34's are too easy, so might have to complain/ask for heavier. Either that or do more barbell work.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puberty


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puberty


Fvcking YESSS!! At last!

Cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Last nights pictures, not too much improvement to look at, but finding chest is looking pumped even though I was doing bi's/back, which is normally a sign for me things are working.

Earlier gym sesh today and then concentrate on eating!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's either very good lighting or you are having some serious changes happnin bro, you can really see each muscle in your back , shoulders and arms you absolute wnaker:cursing:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate, I know people say BF is spread out everywhere but i seem to hold very little on my shoulders/chest, and loads on my belly/****. Fvck knows why, I really want abs now though, never even bothered about them before now.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am exactly the same, maybe it just means it will be easier for us to loose the belly fat as it seems to be th only place we have it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i was working it out, if im at 16% now give or take a few % and want to get down to 10%, i need to lose 6% of around 180lbs? thats like 1.8lbsx6 =10.8lbs of fat needs to go. Jesus sounds like hard work though!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The hardest kind of fat to lose is the visceral Fat, you know the stuff that's wrapped around the organs? I think most people have it from their days of cider, buckfast, mcds and chippys. I only know this as a friend of a friends paid £2k to get it sucked out at an inch loss clinic and he is looking pretty awesome!

It's funny how fat can be stubborn to leave certain parts of the body that only bloody really hard graft at the cardio can shift, I hate cardio


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe you should both lay off pies, fat cvnts :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> Maybe you should both lay off pies, fat cvnts :lol:


Fvck that they are too good! At least when the next ice age hits we will be warm, not every one is built like a racing snake


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie i'd expect to look fvcking amazing after spending 2grand on something like that! Nuts!

Haha I dont like pies just every other unhealthy food lol!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

i love pies, eat the mrs' one most evenings...too much gravy though...

buddy there is no way on earth you are 16% bodyfat if i am at 14%, i still have a wee bit on top of the abs (the what??) and my chest, so your defo less than me.

you started that cadio yet? whatever you do, dont let that Leedstc join in with the cardio, if he loses 2lbs hel look like tom hanks at the end of Philadelphia :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> i love pies, eat the mrs' one most evenings...too much gravy though...
> 
> buddy there is no way on earth you are 16% bodyfat if i am at 14%, i still have a wee bit on top of the abs (the what??) and my chest, so your defo less than me.
> 
> you started that cadio yet? whatever you do, dont let that Leedstc join in with the cardio, if he loses 2lbs hel look like tom hanks at the end of Philadelphia :lol:


I'll just leave the cardio for the fat cvnts then :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Actually starting the cardio today, going to do a chest session and then some cardio. Gonna ease myself in with half an hour on the treadmill, high incline power walking. I may never post on here again, as theres a high probability ill die.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

A chest session and some cardio! Say it isn't so, I get spoken to like a spastic on these forums when I mention doing some cardio with a little chest or shoulder work on the same day :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha why mate? as long as you do the weights first so your getting a decent workout its all good.

You are a spastic though...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thought i'd upload a bit of porn for you lads.



one down, one to go 

and just over halfway through the tren.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a quickie, did chest and cardio today, not going to lie I was pretty pathetic. Stuck it on the highest incline and speed of 6.5km/h. Lasted a massive..... 16mins!! Haha! But its a start, got major calf pump/ache so going to have to take it steady I think and build up.


----------



## leewil1 (Apr 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just a quickie, did chest and cardio today, not going to lie I was pretty pathetic. Stuck it on the highest incline and speed of 6.5km/h. Lasted a massive..... 16mins!! Haha! But its a start, got major calf pump/ache so going to have to take it steady I think and build up.


I normally run at 11 for 1/2 hr but i can only do 9 for 10 mins at the mo because of calf pump, so i sympathise, ive had to start doing the stair machine but its **** theres nothing like running for conditiong imo.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye I get the worst shin pain ever when running, so gonna stick to powerwalking and bike I think. Lowering carbs drastically, today all I've had carb wise is two slices of wholemeal bread and oats this morning, so hopefully ill get the intended results in the next month!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My cardio starts this week, I get sore shins with the running too so il try the power walking and I don't really mind cycling too much. I find it all really boring. There's a spin class I might start trying on a monday and Friday morning, but I know il be pathetic at it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My cardio starts this week, I get sore shins with the running too so il try the power walking and I don't really mind cycling too much. I find it all really boring. There's a spin class I might start trying on a monday and Friday morning, but I know il be pathetic at it


yeah i find it so tedious i just want to be off the thing as soon as i get on!

did 20mins yesterday, so just trying to slowly increase it, hopefully see abs soon!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Abs? What are those? I don't have those, where can I get them? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

me neither mate, need some serious fat burning to occur! i suppose its not gonna happen without the effort, so going to keep putting it in, see what happens!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You'll have a full head of grey hair before you have any abs.... few weeks then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: !!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

havent found a grey pube yet so im all good!

Just going to have to deal with being a silver fox arent i?!

Diet was good yesterday, except the two double cheeseburgers I had at 4am after working. Not the best but it was a long day, so Ill put it down to peer pressure as everyone was buying something... :lol:

On a plus note weight is still pretty good, think I was 13.10 yesterday, and starting to see more chest/delt definition. Going to hit shoulders/lats today and see how strength is going.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decent chest session today, had a crack at 5x5 to switch it up, did 75kg, 80, 80, 80, 70. Did 5 reps on the first four, then 10 on the last set just to fry it. All weights are without the bar, so if the bar is 20kg im now a member of the 100kg club, atleast for 5 reps haha!

Next did incline DB press, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 34kg. All for 5 reps, all weight is each hand.

3 sets of flyes, 3 sets of cable flyes, 3 sets of CGBP, 3 sets of skullcrushers, and finally 3 sets of tricep pulldowns.

Felt good, pumped, but kind of like cheating as the 5x5 is not something im used to. Going to attempt 80kg+bar for 5 sets next week and see how it goes.

Couple of pics, mainly to prove i own more clothes than just vests!





cheers lads


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Decent chest session today, had a crack at 5x5 to switch it up, did 75kg, 80, 80, 80, 70. Did 5 reps on the first four, then 10 on the last set just to fry it. All weights are without the bar, so if the bar is 20kg im now a member of the 100kg club, atleast for 5 reps haha!
> 
> Next did incline DB press, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 30kg, 34kg. All for 5 reps, all weight is each hand.
> 
> ...


That's a tight top mate, border line pineapple dance studio!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I knew you'd like it! Just call me louis spence haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done on the 100kg mark mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Well done on the 100kg mark mate


X2

Your shirt distracted me xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers lads!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shoulders today, started with 30kg dumbell press and got 10, 9, 7 so an improvement on last weeks 10, 8, 5. Then did 5x5 on shoulder press (smith machine) with: 40kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg, 60kg. Lateral raises, rear delt flies, lat pulldown, barbell shrugs supersetted with DB shrugs. Good workout, and awesome pump, strength does seem to be increasing steadily, so can't complain in the slightest.

No pictures today as i didnt have time to paint a top on for you :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Legs day, weights are nothing to shout about tbh, but thats because theyre neglected!

squats - 70kg+bar, 70kg+bar, 60kg+bar

leg press - 120kg, 113kg, 52kg, 113kg, 52kg. 10reps per set, the two sets with 52kg done immediately after the 113kg as a drop set.

extensions

calves.

legs are looking a little bit more defined but still one of the weakest areas!



as of yesterday morning, couldnt be bothered taking one today haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

do you really wear those kind of pants?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha theyre boxers mate just pulled them up a fair bit!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> do you really wear those kind of pants?


You cant see but they are assless


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> You cant see but they are assless


says the guy who wears topmans finest XS hotpants...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> says the guy who wears topmans finest XS hotpants...


Least they aren't assless


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> Least they aren't assless


least mine arent XS..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> least mine arent XS..


Sorry mate but they look like they are...wee tighty whiteys xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Sorry mate but they look like they are...wee tighty whiteys xx


could never wear them, think i stopped when i was about 5. Just bunched em up mate, ill get a posing thong next time if that would be better? :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

mankini


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

and a stick on tash? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

havent updated in a while as ive been working etc, so nothing amazing to report, but chest and tri's today, so ill update properly this aft..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you noticed any losses or feeling weaker if youv not been to the gym in a few days buddy?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yes deffo mate! down a few pound but i think thats due to not really eating much in the past few days, and strength was terrible, we started on 5x5 chest press and i did 80, 80, 70, 70, 70. Bearing in mind i got 5 sets with 80kg last week, so not a happy bunny. But its alright, gonna switch it up next week chest workout and do incline DB press first, keep the body guessing.

Also I am officially unemployed! excellent. The club where I worked is shut, so now looking for a job over summer, not good to say my rents due in 19 days! major ballache! I may have to win the lottery ASAP!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Big lotto tonight!! But sorry to hear that mate that's crap. Is that both you lads out of work now?

Things always work out but, youl be working by end of next week  bar work is like that...or atleast it was in my day :lol:

On a more positive note, Today I spent about two hours watching the pt Fiona do deadlifts, squats, jackknives and hanging knee raises to name but a few!! Hardon city!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Big lotto tonight!! But sorry to hear that mate that's crap. Is that both you lads out of work now?
> 
> Things always work out but, youl be working by end of next week  bar work is like that...or atleast it was in my day :lol:
> 
> On a more positive note, Today I spent about two hours watching the pt Fiona do deadlifts, squats, jackknives and hanging knee raises to name but a few!! Hardon city!!


Ave got a boner just thinking about it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yes deffo mate! down a few pound but i think thats due to not really eating much in the past few days, and strength was terrible, we started on 5x5 chest press and i did 80, 80, 70, 70, 70. Bearing in mind i got 5 sets with 80kg last week, so not a happy bunny. But its alright, gonna switch it up next week chest workout and do incline DB press first, keep the body guessing.
> 
> Also I am officially unemployed! excellent. The club where I worked is shut, so now looking for a job over summer, not good to say my rents due in 19 days! major ballache! I may have to win the lottery ASAP!


Bad news on the job front mate, something will crop up soon, I could be doing with an extra pair of hands up here but the bus fare is a crippler!!

It's amazing when you don't eat right the strength just abandons you, does my fvckin nut in at time!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah both outta work atm. But yeah like you say, something will come up. just does my head in, Ive worked pretty much all my life so get bored easily when im stuck in.

And yeah deffo does my nut in too, so hard to gain strength, so easy to lose it.

Thinking euromillions gordie, get some REALLY big money.

On a plus side the PT perving sounds like a great idea...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly mate my jaw was on the floor!! Not much of a perv to be honest but this chick is awesome!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Honestly mate my jaw was on the floor!! Not much of a perv to be honest but this chick is awesome!!


I am a massive perve, so I dont think I'd be able to conceal the fact i was nursing a semi...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I am a massive perve, so I dont think I'd be able to conceal the fact i was nursing a semi...


Bet a fiver you could easy smallfry x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Bet a fiver you could easy smallfry x


Touche sir


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you noticed any sides from the tren buddy except the sweating? Saw Leeds' post earlier but I'm still thinking of sticking it in my leg for my next cycle.

How's the cardio going?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Have you noticed any sides from the tren buddy except the sweating? Saw Leeds' post earlier but I'm still thinking of sticking it in my leg for my next cycle.
> 
> How's the cardio going?


sweating is pretty much all ive experienced. I know insomnia is a common side effect, i can sleep easily but I seem to be tired no matter how much sleep i get. So maybe thats related.

Cardio has been lax for a few days, but did 30mins high incline power walking today after bi's/back, was drenched! but still managed it. Going well tbh to say im not using any peds to help cut, i think if i used clen/t3 or dnp i could drop it so much quicker, but due to being skint, going to have to do it the hardest way!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Same as me then buddy. I swear to god i thought i was going to die when i was on the bike the other day. Do you just stick to the incline walking buddy? Going by heart rate or cals? Il stop asking questions now :lol:

Thinking of dropping the mass gainer in the last few weeks


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> sweating is pretty much all ive experienced. I know insomnia is a common side effect, i can sleep easily but I seem to be tired no matter how much sleep i get. So maybe thats related.
> 
> Cardio has been lax for a few days, but did 30mins high incline power walking today after bi's/back, was drenched! but still managed it. Going well tbh to say im not using any peds to help cut, i think if i used clen/t3 or dnp i could drop it so much quicker, but due to being skint, going to have to do it the hardest way!


Ha me too I'm amazed what people can spend on a hobby it all adds up!

Lot of people rate yohimbine....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Ha me too I'm amazed what people can spend on a hobby it all adds up!
> 
> Lot of people rate yohimbine....


whats yohimbine mate? it sounds like something weird and japanese!

and gordie yeah pretty much just incline power walking tbh, i go on the bike every now and again, but the seats are the most uncomfy things in the world. Chris Hoy's **** must be destroyed.

And I just go by how much im sweating, if i arent sweating up the speed/incline. seems to work lmao!


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Have a look on google mate it's good for fat loss


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> Have a look on google mate it's good for fat loss


looks good mate, but i can get dnp cheaper tbh! and i'd put money on it being a hundred times better.

im not looking to rush things anyway tbh, my days food consists of whey protein, oats, chicken breast, brown rice and the odd treat every few days. So diets clean enough to lose fat, just going for the gradual change.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv heard about the yohimbine, reckon its one of these supps that some people rate and others don't, hit and miss. Iv never really genned up in dnp, going to do that tomorrow.

After my cycle mate my legs were fine, but my bumcheeks felt like I was back to injecting med-tech :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thats what i mean mate, destroy your ass dont they! My legs also chafe a bit between the thighs on the bike, i dont think people would appreciate me breaking out the vaseline in the gym lmao!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I dunno about that mate, you'd make a few more best friends :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha im sure i would, but i dont particularly want big black leroy as that kind of 'friend'.

Also thought i'd introduce you test filled perverts to a bit of world brightening gold on this dreary day:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/181719-miami-dolphins-cheerleaders-singing.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

took a picture this morning before the gym just to show where im at.

wish i'd taken one pumped because the difference is pretty noticable tbh.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right you either need to clean your mirror or you are a many basturt and need a wash

Wtf is the brown smudge on your belly?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right you either need to clean your mirror or you are a many basturt and need a wash
> 
> Wtf is the brown smudge on your belly?


Looks like being unemployed has encouraged their experimentation with scat :lol:

How do you lads manage to get pics in the gym? I look pretty good when pumped but never get a quiet moment in the changies to snap a few off the mirror!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sorry lads i must brushed against the mirror after a heavy anal session with the missus!

no in reality its some kind of makeup i think, dirty b1tch needs to get it cleaned up.

I just do it whether people are looking or not, fvck it its for me to mark my progress, dont care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just take them who cares what other cvnts think it's progress pics for ou to compare


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Payday to day, as long as they dont decide to be cvnts about it! thank fvck tbh because im skint!

Had a day off yesterday due to feeling drained, achey and tired in the gym on saturday, think I'd been over training, as forearms and tri's were really painful.

Going to to shoulders, lats and traps this afternoon, so I will update you guys later.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Anybody interested in some shorts for summer take a look at my thread, wanting rid as moving soon and got too much stuff!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/182360-couple-pairs-swimshorts-size-l-34-waist-oneill-hollister.html#post3197032


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you selling any panties? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Depends how much your paying pmsl!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

They go for more if you don't wash them, look up 'scally' on eBay under the clothes section, itl give you the boke!!

Hows it going these days mate? Managed to find work? Fingers crossed!! Looking to make any other adjustments to the cycle or you keeping it as planned?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> They go for more if you don't wash them, look up 'scally' on eBay under the clothes section, itl give you the boke!!
> 
> Hows it going these days mate? Managed to find work? Fingers crossed!! Looking to make any other adjustments to the cycle or you keeping it as planned?


Keeping it as planned mate, week 9 now, and running the tren into week 10, test till week 13, pct starts week 15. Ill be really happy if i keep gaining even just a small amount tbh, due to literally having to be ridiculously tight on money atm.

Still no work, been handing out cv's and applying for stuff online for the last few days, but most stuff is looking to recruit in september which is no good for me. Going to just keep bombarding places with cv's and hope i find something soon, because otherwise i may die haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Something will come along mate, always does. I'm skint this month too, bloody shopping still to do, had to pay for our livingroom ceiling caving in which I'm gutted about


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> Something will come along mate, always does. I'm skint this month too, bloody shopping still to do, had to pay for our livingroom ceiling caving in which I'm gutted about


aye it will, just gonna try stay positive! ****ting it that my first rent for the new house is due on 24th and i dont have it, if they wont give me my keys im FVCKED! but have to see what happens!

and wow why did it come down, did you and the missus have an epic watersports sesh?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Something will come along mate, always does. I'm skint this month too, bloody shopping still to do, had to pay for our livingroom ceiling caving in which I'm gutted about


Could have gave you a good price for sorting it mate all you have to do is ask


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

We pay a factor to look after it all but they were taking too long and the house was freezing. Got it all done, skimmed and redecorated (including livingroom walls) for £200. Only problem is, the misses picked fcuking PINK paint!!

Watersports? Mate!! Yuk!! We are more into scat play


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LMAO :lol:

bet it takes an awful lot of poo to bring down a ceiling... sick fvck


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good read so far mate. big dif between start and recent pics, well done :thumb:

sh!temare about the job tho bud, hope ya find sumin soon


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> We pay a factor to look after it all but they were taking too long and the house was freezing. Got it all done, skimmed and redecorated (including livingroom walls) for £200. Only problem is, the misses picked fcuking PINK paint!!
> 
> Watersports? Mate!! Yuk!! We are more into scat play


Pics or noscat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers for the support lads, more cv's have gone out today so fingers crossed!

Did back and bi's at gym, used ez bar to do wide grip curls then narrow grip curls, DB's for hammer curls then seated regular curls. Back was bent over rows, bent over ezbar rows, DB rows and machine rows. Felt nice and pumped, noticed i am sweating LOADS more today, literally dripping off my back, forehead and shoulders. Going to need 2 towels at this rate...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Are you still not tempted to deadlift? Also, where do you fit in your pull ups mate?

How far you in on the cycle now?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

think uv got rows covered mate :lol: ^ get some deads and pull downs done!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Week 9 mate.

And I just hear of far too many people with fvcked backs from doing deadlifts to convince me to do them. I'd rather take a little bit longer to progress than risk injuring myself and making all the rest of my lifts suffer.

Leedstc does deadlifts and isnt progressing any faster than me, so unless he suddenly turns massive from the 'magical deadlift' then i shall declare myself out.

I dont really do pull ups, i do do lat pulldowns on shoulder days, same movement


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fair enough mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My wide grip pull ups are pathetic, really embarrassing so I'm trying to improve that aswell as my shoulders completely. I like the pumps I get from deads, but my lower back pumps make me legs shake like fvck afterwards though.

Wee Fiona had me doing heavy pull downs on back days, then into heavy seated rows and then heavy db one arm rows, was horrible!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fiona sounds like she needs a good cocking, evil bitch...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Week 9 mate.
> 
> And I just hear of far too many people with fvcked backs from doing deadlifts to convince me to do them. I'd rather take a little bit longer to progress than risk injuring myself and making all the rest of my lifts suffer.
> 
> ...


I've been doing them for a massive 3 sessions lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

exactly so we'll see if they make any difference whatsoever.

i think the only added weight gain will be the crutches/wheelchair you'll be using :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> exactly so we'll see if they make any difference whatsoever.
> 
> i think the only added weight gain will be the crutches/wheelchair you'll be using :whistling:


If done right i feel them much more than any other exercise, but it's more targetted in the lower back I feel it.

Still get good pumps in upper back just not as good


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My wide grip pull ups are pathetic, really embarrassing so I'm trying to improve that aswell as my shoulders completely. I like the pumps I get from deads, but my lower back pumps make me legs shake like fvck afterwards though.
> 
> Wee Fiona had me doing *heavy pull downs on back days, then into heavy seated rows and then heavy db one arm rows*, was horrible!!


this was my last back day routine, deads to start with tho. imo def need a pull from the ground, 1 straight toward you and 1 pulling down. deads/rows/pull downs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If done right i feel them much more than any other exercise, but it's more targetted in the lower back I feel it.
> 
> Still get good pumps in upper back just not as good


keep it up mate, when ur pulling 200kg+ and OTB's p!ssing about with his 40kg db's we'll soon see the difference :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> keep it up mate, when ur pulling 200kg+ and OTB's p!ssing about with his 40kg db's we'll soon see the difference :tongue:


lmao he can barely pull his c0ck let alone 200kg. Im confident i could deadlift about 100kg with no prior practice for reps since i can barbell shrug that no problem. I just feel i do enough isolation work to not need deadlifts. Like he said he feels it in his lower back, i dont know about you but i dont often admire my lower back, so have no need to have muscular lowerback :lol:

so all you cvnts get off my back! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done shoulders, traps and lats today, didnt do much DB work, just three quick sets with 28's, as some cvnt had the 30's and i didnt want to wait. The did seated barbell press, lateral raises, arnold presses to burn out shoulders. Traps was barbell shrugs and DB shrugs, 3 supersets, so 10barbell shrugs then 10 DB shrugs x3. Lats was DB pullovers and cable machine pulldowns. Weights are still going up on most excercises, seem to have hit a rut with the arnold presses, but could be that im burnt out from barbell/DB presses?

Quick photo:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

just came across this

late as hell but i'm subbed

and how many reps was you doing for shoulders?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Done shoulders, traps and lats today, didnt do much DB work, *just three quick sets with 28's, as some cvnt had the 30's* and i didnt want to wait. The did seated barbell press, lateral raises, arnold presses to burn out shoulders. Traps was barbell shrugs and DB shrugs, 3 supersets, so 10barbell shrugs then 10 DB shrugs x3. Lats was DB pullovers and cable machine pulldowns. Weights are still going up on most excercises, seem to have hit a rut with the arnold presses, but could be that im burnt out from barbell/DB presses?
> 
> Quick photo:
> 
> View attachment 86043


db shoulder press? thats good lifting mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> just came across this
> 
> late as hell but i'm subbed
> 
> and how many reps was you doing for shoulders?


nice one mate, always good to have more input! All sets are of 10 mate, 3 sets of each, or to failure. Think I failed at 8 or 9 on a few, especially the shrugs.



JANIKvonD said:


> db shoulder press? thats good lifting mate


cheers mate, yeah im trying to get to 3 sets of 10 with 30kg DB's, i managed 10,9,8 last week but didnt want to wait for them as the guy was doing one arm rows and taking forever. Plus didnt have a spotter, so safer to just lower the weight!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> nice one mate, always good to have more input! All sets are of 10 mate, 3 sets of each, or to failure. Think I failed at 8 or 9 on a few, especially the shrugs.
> 
> cheers mate, yeah im trying to get to 3 sets of 10 with 30kg DB's, i managed 10,9,8 last week but didnt want to wait for them as the guy was doing one arm rows and taking forever. Plus didnt have a spotter, so safer to just lower the weight!


Good idea to lower weight without he spotter as I almost ripped my arm out the socket when the weight went back the way, luckily some guys foot took the brunt of it 

P.s 30's are so last week :tongue: 32's are the future


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Good idea to lower weight without he spotter as I almost ripped my arm out the socket when the weight went back the way, luckily some guys foot took the brunt of it
> 
> P.s 30's are so last week :tongue: 32's are the future


I'd love to join the 32kg club, but apparantly our gym has no intention of replacing:

1)the missing 32kg DB - theres one, but the other isnt there.

2)the 36kg DB - Again theres one, but not the other

3) the decline bench, used to be two, now theres one

its rubbish. took them 2 and a half weeks to replace the barbell that got broken. Yeah there was one, but it was always in use, 2 are needed at minimum. Beyond a joke when an olympic barbell is about 125quid (powerhouse fitness). Not exactly expensive in the eyes of a huge gym chain!

Ouch on the arm mate, and the back doing dead's. Maybe its cos your an old cvnt...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'd love to join the 32kg club, but apparantly our gym has no intention of replacing:
> 
> 1)the missing 32kg DB - theres one, but the other isnt there.
> 
> ...


Was feeling a bit overtrained, taking a few days off has done wonders can't wait o get to gym tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good lad! always good to have a rest, i was overtraining bigtime and it just leads to injury, so trying to have a day off a week at least haha!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

chest and tri's today, thinking im gonna mix it up and start with heavy DB press (incline) and then do flat BB press second for a change! Then the usual flies, cable flies, etc.

Ill update later!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, had the strangest chest+tri session ever today. Mixed it up and started with 34kg DB incline press. Got 3 sets of 10, but only just, struggled like fvck on the last few, and this was the first exercise! Normally i'd be chucking them up no bother.

Moved onto flat BB press, did 5x5 and was only doing 80kg and struggled again. By the time I came to decline BB press i was only managing 3 sets of 10 with 60kg, absolute dogsh1te!

But then i did flys, normally i use 18kg DB's or 20's if im feeling strong. I did one set with 18 and thought that was easy, grabbed 22's, smashed out 10, so did a last set with 22's, pretty easily too.

Went on cables and did what i call reverse lateral raises, like flys but stood upright and pulling down to waist. Normally i do 25kg per side for these. Anyway it felt so light so i whacked it up to 32kg per side. Still too light, so put on one of the 2.5kg increment weights per side, still managed 10 quite easily.

Dont know what was going on, my pressing felt weak as pish, but my fly's felt easy! anyway good session, pump was great, just left me confused :confused1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The reverse lateral raises have me confused...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> The reverse lateral raises have me confused...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/160077-working-outer-pectorals-best-technique.html

post 5 mate. kinda explains it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Reps for the guy that put that up, so many awesome folk on here!!

Think that would assist in blasting the boy-boobies? Arms out straight, pulled down and meet at the lower back?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate deffo, you'll never feel a pump like it!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

also heres a pic from back day a while ago. Ive come over all holy since its fathers day, ive gone for the guy who has no father!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Jesus did have a daddy, unfortunately his name was Mohammed....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mary you sly dog..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did shoulders and lats today, had to cut it short at the 45min mark as i had an interview!

Did 30kg DB press, 3x10, struggled on the last set but managed to rep them out! so pleased! Also upped the lateral raises to 14kg DB's rather than 12, not massive but an increase so quite happy.

Manged to shout at a little asian fella who was shrugging the 30kgs for like 2 reps, then dropping them from waist height, which pi$$ed me off, then he was doing curls with 14's and chucking them on the floor from shoulder height!

I said "what the fvck are you doing, when you break those what am i meant to use, theres already a broken 32 and a broken 36." He just mumbled something and fvcked off lol!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

good work upping the weight on the lateral raises, they're a bitch to do so progress is progress.

btw on the last pic you posted, good arms mate :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> good work upping the weight on the lateral raises, they're a bitch to do so progress is progress.
> 
> btw on the last pic you posted, good arms mate :thumb:


Arms are probs one of my strongest points tbh, just one of those things im gifted with I think. I see people chucking about all sorts of weights on biceps and triceps, but prefer lighter more controlled myself, it hits them alot better. I think 9/10 people would benefit from lowering the weight a few kg's and doint them properly. Squeezing the muscle at the peak of the contraction helps a great deal too.

Done legs today, would have to be the warmest day in a while, just my luck! Both barbells were being used so jumped on the smith machine for squats and calf raises. Then leg press for 3 sets of 20, chuffing burned like mad, but never seen so many veins in my legs! Then wrecked them with leg extensions and the other leg machine (leg curls possibly?). Going to hit the gym late tomorrow night after tea, hoping to see the czechs destroy portugal tomorrow night, cant see it though myself! just hate christiano 'winker/[email protected]' ronaldo!

So going to weigh myself then cos its been a while, hopefully i can see an increase because i feel bigger than ever before!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Subbed mate! Gonna read through from start! Nice starting pics! I'll be happy looking like that at the end of mine!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers mate! trust me once you look like that, you wont be happy, and will just want more! its the nature of this game im afraid!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> cheers mate! trust me once you look like that, *you wont be happy, and will just want more!* its the nature of this game im afraid!


too true :lol: lookin well mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Without reading back loads of pages are you having any sides from the low tren dose? Any plans to up dose?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok for once im going to record my diet! Just so i can see exactly what im eating and what its giving me!

Righto didnt eat until 11am as I was feeling a bit $hit after an arguement with the gf last night. She left for work at half 10 so thought I'd treat myself to a bowl of coco shreddies and then get some proper food!

shreddies - 9g protein, 77g carbs, 375cals

oats - 5.5g protein, 30g carbs, 190 cals

meatballs - 16.2g protein, 24.1g carbs, 506cals

wholemeal bread (3slices) - 14.7g protein, 47.7g carbs, 285 cals

whey protein shake - 33g protein, 7.5g carbs, 157cals

total so far today: 78.4g protein, 153g carbs, 1513cals

I'll edit with the rest in later as I eat it, i have another 2 meals, one with liver, one with chicken breast and another 2 shakes.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Without reading back loads of pages are you having any sides from the low tren dose? Any plans to up dose?


no mate, im in week 10, so my last tren jab is tomorrow, then another 3 weeks of just test before pct. Sides have been very manageable TBH at 200mg per week. Sweats and hot flushes in the night were a ballache at first, as is washing my bedding at least once a week. Few spots on back but nothing too bad and a bit of a shorter temper, but it was controlable and passed after a minute of forcing myself to be calm.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> no mate, im in week 10, so my last tren jab is tomorrow, then another 3 weeks of just test before pct. Sides have been very manageable TBH at 200mg per week. Sweats and hot flushes in the night were a ballache at first, as is washing my bedding at least once a week. Few spots on back but nothing too bad and a bit of a shorter temper, but it was controlable and passed after a minute of *forcing myself to be calm*.


Please share your secrets :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just imagine what you would do if you kicked off, who you would kill etc in that situation. Then just smile and carry on, knowing you could end whoever is pi$$ing you off :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> just imagine what you would do if you kicked off, who you would kill etc in that situation. Then just smile and carry on, knowing you could end whoever is pi$$ing you off :lol:


Exactly what I went through at work two weeks ago mate, newly promoted lad got the job I rejected and was clearly the second choice tried to give me sh1t and Apparently I went a bit mental!!! Lad [email protected] himself, few of my mates later on said I really looked like i was going to kill him.

Personally, I just think I told him politely and calmly to fvck off :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Exactly what I went through at work two weeks ago mate, newly promoted lad got the job I rejected and was clearly the second choice tried to give me sh1t and Apparently I went a bit mental!!! Lad [email protected] himself, few of my mates later on said I really looked like i was going to kill him.
> 
> Personally, I just think I told him politely and calmly to fvck off :lol:


Jocks don't do calmly and politely!!  hahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Update on todays diet

just had liver and onions as it was 97p for half a kilo of liver! never had it, its stomachable but nothing amazing. Definately cheap though at 26g protein per 100g!

also had a second shake with it. Final meal will be around 8pm.

shreddies - 9g protein, 77g carbs, 375cals

oats - 5.5g protein, 30g carbs, 190 cals

meatballs - 16.2g protein, 24.1g carbs, 506cals

wholemeal bread (3slices) - 14.7g protein, 47.7g carbs, 285 cals

whey protein shake - 66g protein, 15g carbs, 314cals

liver and onions - 112.6g protein, 24.5g carbs, 593 cals

total so far today: 224g protein, 185g carbs, 2263cals

Going to have 2 chicken breasts, roast with garlic and herb spice mix and a hand full of curly fries for tea. Also I'll have a shake post workout, and something small before bed no doubt.

Ive also had a few biscuits through the day, but cant be bothered adding them to the intake, as the content is too small to make much difference, and too hard to work out!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Exactly what I went through at work two weeks ago mate, newly promoted lad got the job I rejected and was clearly the second choice tried to give me sh1t and Apparently I went a bit mental!!! Lad [email protected] himself, few of my mates later on said I really looked like i was going to kill him.
> 
> Personally, I just think I told him politely and calmly to fvck off :lol:


haha do you want to come and play for leeds united? we've only ever done well when we have an angry ginger scotsman playing for us!!! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tea is in now, 2 large chicken breasts and some curly fries. Gonna eat that, watch the rest of this boring match and then go to the gym for chest and tri's. Diet is now:

shreddies - 9g protein, 77g carbs, 375cals

oats - 5.5g protein, 30g carbs, 190 cals

meatballs - 16.2g protein, 24.1g carbs, 506cals

wholemeal bread (3slices) - 14.7g protein, 47.7g carbs, 285 cals

whey protein shake - 66g protein, 15g carbs, 314cals

liver and onions - 112.6g protein, 24.5g carbs, 593 cals

Chicken and chips - 87.4g protein, 28.8g carbs, 549 cals

total so far today: 311.4g protein, 213.8g carbs, 2812cals


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

And you lot call me a fatty...ya big muncher


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some cvnt mention my name?

Oops wrong thread


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha paranoid ****er craigy, we only talk about you in male animal :whistling: ! had another shake and now some oats, so final values for the day are:

protein - 349.9

carbs - 251.3

cals - 3159

also weighed myself tonight annndddd:



Over the moon, finally hit the milestone. Im not gonna $hit for a week, because i dont want to lose anything lmao!

few pictures to [email protected] over



enjoy chaps!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Update on todays diet
> 
> just had liver and onions as it was 97p for half a kilo of liver! never had it, its stomachable but nothing amazing. Definately cheap though at 26g protein per 100g!
> 
> ...


you cutting now bud?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha paranoid ****er craigy, we only talk about you in male animal :whistling: ! had another shake and now some oats, so final values for the day are:
> 
> protein - 349.9
> 
> ...


looking good mate well done! 14stone! :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hey mate, feel like ive been talking to myself in here lol!

not really cutting just trying to stay as lean as possible to be honest, protein is quite high and then average carbs. Gaining still so gonaa keep at it like, i could smash more carbs down but i dont want to store it as fat if possible, and arent doing any cardio atm to stop that happening.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: last week no-one wanted to talk to me in my thread, I felt so lonely

Pics are looking good mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> hey mate, feel like ive been talking to myself in here lol!
> 
> not really cutting just trying to stay as lean as possible to be honest, protein is quite high and then average carbs. Gaining still so gonaa keep at it like, i could smash more carbs down but i dont want to store it as fat if possible, and arent doing any cardio atm to stop that happening.


Awww lol I'll keep ya company mate  what's the plans after the cycle? Cruise/pct?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah gordie but i have normal coloured hair, so im not used to being ignored...  joke! cheers though mate, pics might not show it but ive gained loads since beginning of this cycle!

and pct mate, just a simple clomid one, then sometime in sept/oct i'm planning a cut. So definately test, then gonna decide on t3/clen or t3/dnp. also considering mast and tren, but dont know whether its a waste, might wait till the next bulk to spend my money on a massive test/tren/deca cycle.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did biceps and back yesterday, and having a rest day today so nothing much to report! I will be watching England tonight, probably getting beaten, but heres hoping they win, so they can get beaten even more badly by Germany in a week. The joys of international football!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To be honest mate England have been average at best, the standards of your national team have really fallen and that's me being polite. Outplayed and lucky against Ukraine (who Scotland walked all over not too long ago) and the same against Sweden who are awful. Italy are going to maul you lot tonight, but if a miracle happens and you scrape through I'd be terrified of facing the Germans.

I'm more looking forward to next years Scotland v England.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> To be honest mate England have been average at best, the standards of your national team have really fallen and that's me being polite. Outplayed and lucky against Ukraine (who Scotland walked all over not too long ago) and the same against Sweden who are awful. Italy are going to maul you lot tonight, but if a miracle happens and you scrape through I'd be terrified of facing the Germans.
> 
> I'm more looking forward to next years Scotland v England.....


I'm bricking it for the Germany game if we get there, just hope we get of lightly with a 3-0 thrashing!

BTW what time's Scotlands quarter final on?

Oh yeah, they arent in it cos they're fvcking ****! Pipe down son :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Tbh mate, if England weren't so wrongly placed in the seeding system of UEFA, you lot would qualify either. Scotland had Spain and Czech republic in our qualifying round and failed to qualify by a point, oh those two teams got through their groups by finishing top...who else in England's qualifiers have done anything..not to mention the last time you lot got a slightly tricky group you failed to qualify..pipe down chump 

In recent years Scotland have beaten more big name nations in international competitive games than England have, get that right round ye pal :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Tbh mate, if England weren't so wrongly placed in the seeding system of UEFA, you lot would qualify either. Scotland had Spain and Czech republic in our qualifying round and failed to qualify by a point, oh those two teams got through their groups by finishing top...who else in England's qualifiers have done anything..not to mention the last time you lot got a slightly tricky group you failed to qualify..pipe down chump
> 
> In recent years Scotland have beaten more big name nations in international competitive games than England have, get that right round ye pal :lol:


We beat Spain not even a year ago 1-0 you ballbag! :lol:

And by coming top of our group i think it proves we were correctly seeded!

Haha most Englishmen hate Scotland tbh, but I dont mind them. I think Robert Snodgrass is going to be amdazing for you lads in a few years, if he gets games at wherever he goes after Leeds.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah mate but that was a friendly, doesn't count at all. Last world cup qualifiers for example we beat France home and away...they were world cup finalists against Italy a few months later...

I have more English mates than Scottish from my days in the RAF. In my 6 years living in Suffolk I only ever had one issue with being Scottish, and that lad was left smashed apart. The only hatred from scots towards the English is the media and people like Adrian chiles. Youl find mates will mouth off about scots in the pub, but I'd a Scottish lad is there they don't say anything at all, same goes with up here. All this talk of Independance is a lot of pish too, united we stand and all that 

Snodgrass is a great player, we also have lads like Dorrans, James morrison (both west brom), Allan mcgregor (soon to be west ham) and not to mention Jordan Rhodes (uncapped). We have Wales in the world cup qualifiers which I'm looking forward to, Chris Coleman will fvck them up badly,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Yeah mate but that was a friendly, doesn't count at all. Last world cup qualifiers for example we beat France home and away...they were world cup finalists against Italy a few months later...
> 
> I have more English mates than Scottish from my days in the RAF. In my 6 years living in Suffolk I only ever had one issue with being Scottish, and that lad was left smashed apart. The only hatred from scots towards the English is the media and people like Adrian chiles. Youl find mates will mouth off about scots in the pub, but I'd a Scottish lad is there they don't say anything at all, same goes with up here. All this talk of Independance is a lot of pish too, united we stand and all that
> 
> Snodgrass is a great player, we also have lads like Dorrans, James morrison (both west brom), Allan mcgregor (soon to be west ham) and not to mention Jordan Rhodes (uncapped). We have Wales in the world cup qualifiers which I'm looking forward to, Chris Coleman will fvck them up badly,


Rhodes will also be amazing, IF he doesnt get greedy and go to a premier league club to sit on the bench and rot. He needs games, and should stay with huddersfield this season at least to get a judge of how well he can play in the championship!

Yeah, majority of people hate scots, irish, welsh, asian, european etc... UNTIL theres one within earshot, then they become suddenly quiet! I think its called 'cvntitis' :lol:

But i take it your supporting the Italians tonight?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I want him at ****nal, the lad could learn a hell of a lot and would get games too.

Defo buddy, all we get on tv up here is the adverts of support England, 1966 winners, do it all for st George etc really does do our heads in and we shouldn't need to put up with it, could you imagine the uproar down south if every second tv advert was about William Wallace and Scottish flags...

It's also pretty pathetic that the England team gets outplayed and lucky...but this makes them world class. It's the media that do it and cause the bad blood. Since the second lot of fixtures iv been watching the games on mute as I can't bear the commentators always talking about England. Germany v Netherlands, it took them 3 mins to mention 1966 and 4 mins to mention chelsea (3 English players) winning the champs league. I know these times as I put it on Facebook in a huff haha

Italy look the part this time, but going to miss Chellini at the back. I'm going Germany for it all, Iv supported the Germans when Scotland flop since I spent a year there in my teens


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I want him at ****nal, the lad could learn a hell of a lot and would get games too.
> 
> Defo buddy, all we get on tv up here is the adverts of support England, 1966 winners, do it all for st George etc really does do our heads in and we shouldn't need to put up with it, could you imagine the uproar down south if every second tv advert was about William Wallace and Scottish flags...
> 
> ...


I'll be supporting the Germans when England go out lol!

Really?? Im not far south of you in the great scheme of things and theres none of those adverts here! :confused1:

Maybe they're just trying to convert you fvckers into English-lovers! lmao!!

The commentators are rubbish, they dont have anything good to say except whats happened in the past, not a patch on SkySports commentary tbh


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sky is always the best mate, on council tv we get lumped with donkeys like pat nevin, Alan Hansen and John Barnes whilst sky keep Gary Neville, Greame Souness and Jamie Redknapp under wraps.

I'm more looking forward to Team GBs Olympic football, could be a way to bring the home countries together


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

And for the record OTB you have to say bawbag! Not ballbag! :-D


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Team GB will be decent in the olympics, provided that mad IRA cvnt Martin McGuinness doesnt have a shoe bomb on when he shakes hands with the queen next week! :lol:

if he does then kiss goodbye to bringing the home countries together lmao!

Why bawbag steve-o? is that the scottish way lol?

Day off yesterday, always leaves me feeling flat and skinny but i suppose we need rest! So gym today, probably chest and tri's, hopefully there will be some replacement dumbells in the gym today, if not there will be a nasty email going their way cos its taking the p1ss now!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

was emailed asking to 'review the gym'

Here is my response LOL:

Great points about leeds.

1)Staff - 100% the best thing about this gym, always helpful, always friendly, and always working hard, not a bad word to say about them. The manager Mark, and assistant Emily are always happy to help and sort any problems members have.

2)24 hour opening times make this the best gym in Leeds IMO.

3) Hygiene - Always clean, never seen any kind of unclenliness to worry about. Toilets and showers always immaculate.

Bad points, and the reason for not being 10/10

1) Lots of missing/broken equipment lately. As I use the gym 6 times a week, I could point out the culprits for this. Very frustrating for me, as my progress is being hindered, particularly by the lack of heavy Dumbells. This week there is only one 32kg, one 34kg and no 36kg's. Its getting ridiculous, when ive seen the same guy dropping 34's from waist height after doing shrugs for two weeks prior to them breaking. Also seen a lad chucking 14's from shoulder height after shoulder presses. Some notices NEED to be put up, informing these people they will be banned if it continues, because I for one am going to start handing out bollockings if it continues.

2) Heavier DB's if possible. upto 40kg would be nice, 50kg would be excellent.

Hopefully they will take note!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My first thoughts..is Emily hot?

Serious about the weights being dropped that much? Surely these fvckers should be banned, it's a lack of respect for the kit Nevermind the other gym members


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

It's a shame Halifax isn't a bit closer.

When I'm working there I use a gym called I can't remember :/ it's over three floors and all decent equipment. It seems like a proper weight lifter gym with a lot of great equipment.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> My first thoughts..is Emily hot?
> 
> Serious about the weights being dropped that much? Surely these fvckers should be banned, it's a lack of respect for the kit Nevermind the other gym members


yep honest to god. Even some of the bigger lads do it, although its 99% the skinny asian lads that seem to congregate for a chat and a weight breaking sesh every day!

and yes, yes she is! Leeds can attest to that fact lmao!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's a shame Halifax isn't a bit closer.
> 
> When I'm working there I use a gym called I can't remember :/ it's over three floors and all decent equipment. It seems like a proper weight lifter gym with a lot of great equipment.


halifax is quite close but just more of an expense to get there 6 times a week. Is it DW fitness? I had a membership there at one point, it was a nice gym, just expensive! not really a proper weight lifter gym though, so i presume your talking about another gym!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> halifax is quite close but just more of an expense to get there 6 times a week. Is it DW fitness? I had a membership there at one point, it was a nice gym, just expensive! not really a proper weight lifter gym though, so i presume your talking about another gym!


I found it.

Called the body station.

http://body-station.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yep honest to god. Even some of the bigger lads do it, although its 99% the skinny asian lads that seem to congregate for a chat and a weight breaking sesh every day!
> 
> and yes, yes she is! Leeds can attest to that fact lmao!


Don't get me started on the skinny Asians mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Don't get me started on the skinny Asians mate


I can imagine you saying that with your fist shaking angrily in the air like an old man. Ha.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yep honest to god. Even some of the bigger lads do it, although its 99% the skinny asian lads that seem to congregate for a chat and a weight breaking sesh every day!
> 
> and yes, yes she is! Leeds can attest to that fact lmao!


She's very short.... I love very short girls, perfect height  Bet she's filth aswell :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> She's very short.... I love very short girls, perfect height  Bet she's filth aswell :lol:




you get stuck in there mate, and dont take no for an answer..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> View attachment 86915
> 
> 
> you get stuck in there mate, and dont take no for an answer..


that aint a forehead, that fvckers a fivehead!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> that aint a forehead, that fvckers a fivehead!!!


he could spend hours lapping at that dome with his cold tongue..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> he could spend hours lapping at that dome with his cold tongue..


Wouldn't be lapping at the dome mate....


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Wouldn't be lapping at the dome mate....


I don't think midgets have genitals mate..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but I would love to fvck her up, you could throw her about, spin her around on your knob and loads of cool sh!t

What's her name and address?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

She looks like she has a normal sized head and body, just tiny legs and arms! wonder what she's got down her pants, a normal sized one or a wee tiny tight one?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just got back from the gym, 34's are fixed wheheyyy! Did 3 sets of 10 with these to start, too easy, so did really slow on the way down just to smash it, really hoping the 36's get fixed soon! Then did DB incline press, 3 sets of 28kg's, could have done 30's but someone was using them, and theres only one 32kg so couldnt really use them either!

Went on barbell for incline press and was joined by a random lad, seemed sound enough, did 3 sets of 10 with 30 a side. Turns out he's a newly qualified PT and he pushed me so much the cvnt, last set he made me keep going after 10 and i got to 12, so knackered!

Then i finished with flys, cable flys, EZbar skull crushers and tricep pulldowns. Good sesh all in all, gonna get some measurements soon, see where im at!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok measurements

Waist - 33"

Chest -43"

Arms-16"

Thigh- A measly 24"

Quite shocked my legs are so small!

I thought chest would be bigger, but i dont hold much fat on chest/shoulders so maybe thats why!

Arms have increased around an inch on this cycle, maybe a bit under, cant remember what they were at the beginning of this cycle.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> She looks like she has a normal sized head and body, just tiny legs and arms! wonder what she's got down her pants, a normal sized one or a wee tiny tight one?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


 Say what!!??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ok measurements
> 
> Waist - 33"
> 
> ...


These are good measurements mate considering you are not carrying much fat at all. Il get these clen tabs posted down tomorrow morning and see how you react to the sides, I don't think youl lose much size if any when you drop the fat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> These are good measurements mate considering you are not carrying much fat at all. Il get these clen tabs posted down tomorrow morning and see how you react to the sides, I don't think youl lose much size if any when you drop the fat


aww nice one mate your a ledge! ill pm you my address now then you have it. Im moving house on saturday though, reckon it will be here by friday?

Also legs are shocking mate, quite happy with other measurements though!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Course it will be


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok bud no worries!

PM sent, and reps!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry ive been lax on the updates, still been smashing the gym and eating as much as possible, just been really busy packing etc for moving tomorrow. I actually visited the bank 8 times weds/thurs just to set up a joint account, absolute pi$$ take!! So had no time whatsoever.

Also after moving this weekend we arent having internet installed till the 12th so I may not be on too often, I'm living opposite uni though so should be able to pop over to use their wifi :thumb:

Plan is to commence the clen SUPERG sent me on moneday, as I have around about 9 days worth, and im going to be using the 2days on 2days off method, just to give it a go. I know clens anticatabolic, but ill still be using test aswel, so should stay anabolic too as long as I eat clean, and will finish both around the same day. So yeah, I'll try get some photos up after the gym today, and then ill see you on the twelfth again lads!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy the shakes


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lemme know how u get on with the clen mate! Could do with summin to help me shed a few pounds :-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> It's a shame Halifax isn't a bit closer.
> 
> When I'm working there *I use a gym called I can't remember :/* it's over three floors and all decent equipment. It seems like a proper weight lifter gym with a lot of great equipment.


LMAO fuk knows whats wrong with me today but i just burst out laughing at that, reps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Say what!!??


i must be the only1 to notice mate :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i must be the only1 to notice mate :lol:


I think so mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright lads, moved in to the new place! Have a gander at this beauty! Not bad for a student place eh?

As you can see I've already checked out the local pu$$y lol!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Lemme know how u get on with the clen mate! Could do with summin to help me shed a few pounds :-D


will do mate ill start it monday, not going to bother ****ing about upping the dose, just 120mcg from the start!

JANIKvonD are you sure your taking test? thought it makes people moody fvckers, not hysterical!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Alright lads, moved in to the new place! Have a gander at this beauty! Not bad for a student place eh?
> 
> As you can see I've already checked out the local pu$$y lol!


Looks very sophisticated matey. See the pussy is already coming round.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahha fkn crazy mo fo!!!
> 
> LMAO fuk knows whats wrong with me today but i just burst out laughing at that, reps


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Local pu$$y you say? I thought he was going to Austria..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

looks like a nice gaff you got there, student life is getting better and better 

congrats on those measurements mate, 16in arms is pretty good mate and its my new goal lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Local pu$$y you say? I thought he was going to Austria..


He's just arrived.... Cvnt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

On my phone cos no internet yet 

Did chest today, pb on the new dumbells, 36kg's, for 10, 8, 8. Hoping to improve on this next week! Ill reply to everyone when I go on a comp at uni tomorrow


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> On my phone cos no internet yet
> 
> Did chest today, pb on the new dumbells, 36kg's, for 10, 8, 8. Hoping to improve on this next week! Ill reply to everyone when I go on a comp at uni tomorrow


36kg dumbells pu$$y get pumping they 40's big man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

36kgs is the heaviest they go at our gym  sh1t I know!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 36kgs is the heaviest they go at our gym  sh1t I know!


36kg is a good weight mate, that's pretty much the total weight of the average Ethiopian family, should be proud of yourself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cheers mate! I don't know what ill do when I get to 3x10 though, cos I do like using DB's so would like to have more available if I'm honest.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Second day of clen, not much to report, except a bit of shaking a few hours after taking. Its weird I seem to sweat loads, but don't get out of breath!? Also I could easily go faster on the treadmill as I aren't out of breath, just my calves and shins are killing, what do you guys do for cardio? I'm thinking I might have to do some rowing/bike?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Second day of clen, not much to report, except a bit of shaking a few hours after taking. Its weird I seem to sweat loads, but don't get out of breath!? Also I could easily go faster on the treadmill as I aren't out of breath, just my calves and shins are killing, *what do you guys do for cardio?* I'm thinking I might have to do some rowing/bike?


Mainly running and swimming. Throw in some rowing machine now and again too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Mainly running and swimming. Throw in some rowing machine now and again too.


No pool at my gym, and running gives majorly painful calf and shin pumps after about 10 mins. Rowing it is!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No pool at my gym, and running gives majorly painful calf and shin pumps after about 10 mins. Rowing it is!


You not got a stationery bike? Bit less ImPact on them.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah im doing quite a bit on the bike atm, just wanting 2-3 exercises for my cardio so I dont get bored! Im thinking bike, rowing machine and crosstrainer atm.

Day 4 of the clen cycle, so my second day off. Feeling good, and actually noticing changes already. When tensed i can see 6 abs! so just the lower two to come in now, which will no doubt be difficult! Ab exercises are also killing me, I hate doing abs! So im going for low rep, weighted exercises so as to get it over with quickly! Hopefully build them up as the cardio melts the fat off them!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed the shakes came on really bad for about 5 mins then go away for about half and hour, then back again. Done my head in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I noticed the shakes came on really bad for about 5 mins then go away for about half and hour, then back again. Done my head in


yeah its strange i get it in bursts too. Seems to be most noticable when trying to use my phone, i cant type for **** on the tiny keyboard when my thumbs are shaking.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: thats exactly what happened to me, that and when I would be signing my name, my signature turned into something that Zorro would leave :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Progress pic, 4 days in. I seem to be holding fat on abs, ass and lower chest. Hoping to see this reduce as much as I can!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Where's the pic then!?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it showing now? Sh1t phone! Haha should have edited into the post above?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Seen it now, you've definitely lost a lot around stomach!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fvck you A LOT! Didn't have that much god!! Not bad for 4days though, got another 14 to go!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Another quick one:



Notice the outbreak of spots on the chest!? For me that's loads, cos I never get many. May try the head and shoulders treatment lol!

Weight this morning before eating was 13.9, horrible to see the scales fall, but if I can stay above 13 and be pretty ripped ill be over the moon.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

When I feel better, can I eat my dinner off your chest? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

May I ask why..?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yeah im doing quite a bit on the bike atm, just wanting 2-3 exercises for my cardio so I dont get bored! Im thinking bike, rowing machine and crosstrainer atm.
> 
> Day 4 of the clen cycle, so my second day off. Feeling good, and actually noticing changes already. When tensed i can see 6 abs! so just the lower two to come in now, which will no doubt be difficult! Ab exercises are also killing me, I hate doing abs! So im going for low rep, weighted exercises so as to get it over with quickly! Hopefully build them up as the cardio melts the fat off them!


I've used clen myself, I would probably say its better for leaner folk like yourself, it didn help me loose an extra pound maybe 2 at a push one week but I just cant get used to the weird feeling!

I've started doing weighted sit ups in the last 6 weeks, and im slowly building up the weight, ive certainly noticed its easier to do situp work at training. I think its a case of training them as you would any other muscle, whilst before i used to do lots of reps.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Aye mate I much prefer weighted ab exercises, I get the same burn, it takes half the time, and it feels a hell of a lot better!

Saying that though, the mighty gymgym, no matter how much of a nutter he was, had a cracking set of abs, and he used to do something like 200reps per set of situps. So I guess both methods must work, just whichever you prefer I guess!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did just weights this morning, as I'm working my first shift tonight, so don't want to be dead on my feet!

Going to be fun holding glasses and shaking like fvck, they'll probably think I'm on crack!

Not loads to report tbh, strength is maintaining but certainly not going up. Still used 36kg's for DB press but it was really tiring, almost like my energy wasn't as high. todays picture, although it isn't much different if at all. Going to wait until next saturday to post another, see if there's a decent change.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> May I ask why..?


Bloody thing is flatter than my dinner plates!!

Seriously but man, good going


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good mate! Looking forward to seeing the finished article!! Not sure if I could handle the shaking personally though! So might have to give this stuff a miss!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its not too bad tbh, just a bit annoying mate!

And superg, not sure if that's a good or bad thing but if your sharing the dinner then what the hell, go for it!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

do you think your reacting well to the clen mate? for the ones that do, the clen/ t3 2 days on switch cycle seems to work well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah seem to be doing quite well with it. I'm definitely going to be investing in a proper cycle's worth I reckon, and some t3 to go with it. Either clen or dnp, I don't think I'm getting too bad a sides, which is why I may try DNP.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully my DNP should be here today when I get home so il be able to let you know what the sides are etc,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Super_G now means super_guineapig!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I prefer super_Gimp myself


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

We're all thinking it.... Super_Gay


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't say things like that guys, you'll give me an erection...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How's the shakes going? lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good mate, keep it up. how long u planning on cutting?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Shakes are going good mate, they come and go in bursts, and aren't actually too bad. But then again I never really get bad sides, so maybe its just me!

Cutting only until early next week when the clen super_g kindly donated runs out. Its just a little experiment to see how I react to clen, and all in all I'm very pleased, would recommend it to anyone tbh.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I've got a packet of AP clen and done 2 weeks of it. I do rate it. I think it's best used if lean like yourself however I did notice extra 1-2 lb over the course.

I've got some DNP on order, I'm looking forward to trying that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What dose did you run the ap clen? I hear its a lot better dosed than the chinese stuff? I'm running it at 120mcg per day, and the shakes are noticeable but not too bad, I think if I got the chinese stuff myself I'd run it a lot higher.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What dose did you run the ap clen? I hear its a lot better dosed than the chinese stuff? I'm running it at 120mcg per day, and the shakes are noticeable but not too bad, I think if I got the chinese stuff myself I'd run it a lot higher.


80mcg a day. That's was enough to get the trembling and fast heart rate, my gf even commented one night how hard my heart was thumping.

Veins on my head were very noticeable as well. I would say it was dosed generously! Worth a try if your source stocks it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah ill look into it, sounds a lot higher dosed, but alpha pharma is meant to be top notch for an UGL


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> We're all thinking it.... Super_Gay


This malnourished boy has been slightly abusive to me in recent weeks..

I think there was a clen thread somewhere in here where the guy was running it at 200mg, was one of the very first threads I read. I was shaking like a junkie needing his hit on just 80 a day....mental some people!!

Fat has a list of supps you need for going on DNP, going to give him an email. I bet iv probably got most of it in my stash of endless supps :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> *This malnourished boy has been slightly abusive to me in recent weeks..*
> 
> I think there was a clen thread somewhere in here where the guy was running it at 200mg, was one of the very first threads I read. I was shaking like a junkie needing his hit on just 80 a day....mental some people!!
> 
> Fat has a list of supps you need for going on DNP, going to give him an email. I bet iv probably got most of it in my stash of endless supps :lol:


It's just because I want your ass 

Love you mate :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If I do DNP ill just use t3 and DNP no other supps. Waste of money imo haha!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Weight today, 13.8 so far lost around 6lbs since starting exactly 10days ago.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> It's just because I want your ass
> 
> Love you mate :lol:


Actually pal, I think youl find that with my bodyfat ratio, it's called a Booty :lol:

Good going on the clen mate, diet must be right on the dot!! This is a hint to see what your munching btw Incase it was too subtle....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

in all honesty mate diet has been ****e! being skint makes meat very expensive, ive been living off cereal, tinned spaghetti and wholemeal bread, and random frozen stuff or pasta for tea! its mental, i think it just shows how if my diet was nailed how much better the results would be!

I think its been a good trial run of clen tbh, ill be ordering a cycle's worth i think, when i can commit the money to have a clean, high protein diet.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Defo mate!! Youv not much fat at all as it is so the DNP hopefully could shift what the clen doesn't


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

aye mate thats the plan! im thinking my next cycle is gonna be test prop only, and dnp. Weeks 1-12 600mg prop, dnp weeks 1-4 and 8-12.

weight is 13.7 as of this morning, only got one day left to run the clen, but tbh i arent too bothered, ive seen what it can do, and with a strict diet i bet its top class.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ok so fnal update for this journal, its been emotional fella's! this is pretty much the finished article, just pct to go, so may lose a few pounds, ill let you know if its anything drastic but probably wont be!

heres the starting pic



and heres the finishing pic



whats everyone think? gained at the heaviest 19lbs, which i was impressed with.

areas to improve?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome mate!! Well done, I'm not in a position to suggest you improve with anything except Mabye more fashionable underpants


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Awesome mate!! Well done, I'm not in a position to suggest you improve with anything except Mabye more fashionable underpants


i'll get on it asap then, a nice pair of cartoon character style ones just for you!

I kinda cant wait to get started again, hopefully push myself well into the 14stone mark, and lose as much bf as possible! Roll on next cycle I say!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You have achieved a level of gayness previously unseen!

You done good boy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You have achieved a level of gayness previously unseen!
> 
> You done good boy


get in!! thats exactly what i wanted! :lol:

cheers mate.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You are looking very athletic OTB, what's plans for pct, I was originally gonna go hcg, clom & tam.

But it's only tam & clomid for me for 45 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> You are looking very athletic OTB, what's plans for pct, I was originally gonna go hcg, clom & tam.
> 
> But it's only tam & clomid for me for 45 days


just clomid mate, dont really get gyno so no need for tamoxifen tbh. only use nolva while running dbol as it seems to be the only thing that sets it off.

going to be running the clomid at 100mg/day for 30days ish is the plan, longer if needed


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> ok so fnal update for this journal, its been emotional fella's! this is pretty much the finished article, just pct to go, so may lose a few pounds, ill let you know if its anything drastic but probably wont be!
> 
> heres the starting pic
> 
> ...


look great mate (yeshomo) seriously good job bro! whats the weight difference between the 2 pics? seem to have lost bf.

quite jelous of ur genetics tbh lol. 1 thing i will say... get that diet sorted because its holding u back imo, the cycle's you've done in the past & time you've spent in the gym should = a bigger beast standing before us. obv it's been down to cash etc wich can't be helped... auch im just jelous i suppose 

whats on the cards for next cycle?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cheers for the positive comments mate, and yeah tbf diet has never been super dialled tbh, because i dont hold masses of fat so tend to get the clean food in but also snack on unhealthy sh1t aswell.

my previous cycles i always gained around a stone on, but lost most of it due to poor pct afterwards, got this sorted pretty sharpish when i realised i was pi$$ing money away.

difference in weigh between the two is 12.10 to 13.8ish. so 12lbs mate.

just for a laugh, this is summer 2010, weighing in at a massive 10ish stone... if not less!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> cheers for the positive comments mate, and yeah tbf diet has never been super dialled tbh, because i dont hold masses of fat so tend to get the clean food in but also snack on unhealthy sh1t aswell.
> 
> my previous cycles i always gained around a stone on, but lost most of it due to poor pct afterwards, got this sorted pretty sharpish when i realised i was pi$$ing money away.
> 
> ...


Fvckkkk you look like a different person, I lost all my before photos :rolleye:

I think we both just jumped on the gear wagon without really realising the importance of diet, next cycle gonna get a notepad and write down all my macros, fed up of wasting money on gear because of p1ss poor diet.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvckkkk you look like a different person, I lost all my before photos :rolleye:
> 
> I think we both just jumped on the gear wagon without really realising the importance of diet, next cycle gonna get a notepad and write down all my macros, fed up of wasting money on gear because of p1ss poor diet.


i dont think its that bad, i mean i gained 19lbs, i dont think i could have gained much more by eating ridiculous amounts. after the fat loss its only 12lbs, but if i'd have lost the fat first then gone on cycle i think it would have been about 16lbs.

as for next cycle, im going to do DNP, ive decided, at the beggining for as many weeks as i can handle (hoping 3-4) at 200-400mg, alongside test prop 200 at 600mg/week for 12 weeks. not going to go higher with DNP, id rather run lower for longer than high for a shorter time. hopefully i can get pretty lean and then see what im working with for the next 8 weeks of test!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

If you manage 3-4 weeks at 400mg of this mate il honestly rep you like mad! I think 200mg would be pretty manageable though, especially in the autum. But 400mg+ is horrible, really really horrible.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i guess mate. i dont really get too bad sides, EXCEPT sweating, which is worrying me!

but i like a challenge, 400mg for 4 weeks it is, prepare to power rep me bigman!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DNP is p1ss easy after the first week mate, if I was to do it again I'd run it at 200mg for about five days then up it to 400mg for the majority of the last three weeks, taper it down to 200mg before coming off completely. Iv got another three days on 200mg then that's me all done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

thats the plan buddy!! 200mg for first 5 days then up it abit!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope you can find a better excuse for the yellow spunk than what I did when the mrs noticed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha ill be telling our lass anyway, might get her on it, she's always fvcking cold, ill be sweating my tits off and she'll be shivering in the corner if not.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: I told the mrs it was the yolks from all the eggs I'm eating that's making the Harry monk yellow..she didn't believe me as she pointed out I take most of the yolks out :lol:

On a more serious note mate, whilst your on DNP and the mrs is cold, just politely offer her the 'hot Boaby' itl heat her up in no time


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: I told the mrs it was the yolks from all the eggs I'm eating that's making the Harry monk yellow..she didn't believe me as she pointed out I take most of the yolks out :lol:
> 
> On a more serious note mate, whilst your on DNP and the mrs is cold, just politely offer her the 'hot Boaby' itl heat her up in no time


yeah but after the 1 and 1/2 minutes of heat then whats she going to do? that includes zipping/unzipping time :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Before and after pics spot on mate!! Looks like a succeseful cycle to me!!

Have some reps!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Before and after pics spot on mate!! Looks like a succeseful cycle to me!!
> 
> Have some reps!!


Cheers dude, was beginning to think you were dead youve been that quiet lately


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers dude, was beginning to think you were dead youve been that quiet lately


Just been busy at work mate! Trying to get on and keep up with u cvnts on this when u starting PCT??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Just been busy at work mate! Trying to get on and keep up with u cvnts on this when u starting PCT??


started pal, 8th day today. New PB on dumbell shoulder press, 32kgs today! sweeet!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> started pal, 8th day today. New PB on dumbell shoulder press, 32kgs today! sweeet!!!


Fkn hell 8th day!! Time flys mate well in on the 32's!! How you finding it on PCT??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Fkn hell 8th day!! Time flys mate well in on the 32's!! How you finding it on PCT??


not too shabby, first few days seemed a bit low on the ol' sex drive, now though im as horny as i was on cycle! mental.

appetite has dropped though, quite dramatically, so just trying to cram it in as much as possible.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

16th day of PCT, upped dosage from today to 150mg of clomid, I've got loads so might aswell.

Strength is still there, dropped a little but not too dramatic, more my endurance is down, I can't do as many exercises for one body part as i used to, with the same intensity. Eg, I do shoulder press, arnold press, lateral raises, reverse flyes, DB Shrugs superset with Barbell shrugs on the same day, and by the end im knackered so the last few exercises are suffering. So im going to have to mix it up and swap some exercises round I reckon.

Also general mood is suffering a bit, last night i felt really depressed/down/worn out, no idea why i just felt like i could burst into tears!!! :lol:

Mental but im sure it will pass!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That's some good going on the new PB mid pct mate well done! How's your leg gains going? Cardio :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice PB mate..reps, how ya feeling ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

feeling good, still a bit mood swingy and stuff but i think im over the worst of it. Just gotta keep motivated and see how much weight i can keep from this cycle.

Legs arent bad mate, only training them once a week cos i fvcking hate them, ill get a pic up later for you x


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

was just looking through trying to figure out what kind of changes i should expect on PCT but it seems you're doing great, especially with the PB on DB shoulder press.

stick to training hard and cramming in the food and you'll keep most of what you gained mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats the plan mate, just eating as much as possible, although appetite isnt what it was. Also motivation isnt as good, but once im at the gym its all good.

I know wasnt expecting PB's and I have lost strength in that my later exercises are suffering due to becoming fatigued quicker.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk it im gonna try the 32.5's tonight for shoulders!!! canna be getting outlifted by OTB on pct ffs :rolleye: :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk it im gonna try the 32.5's tonight for shoulders!!! canna be getting outlifted by OTB on pct ffs :rolleye: :lol:


haha my DB's only go up to 36kg, theyre the target for shoulder press next cycle! definately achieveable lol!

go for it mate, its actually not that hard, just getting them up there in the first place is a struggle on the 2/3rd set.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha my DB's only go up to 36kg, theyre the target for shoulder press next cycle! definately achieveable lol!
> 
> go for it mate, *its actually not that hard*, just getting them up there in the first place is a struggle on the 2/3rd set.


look a rite nob if i cant do them now then pmsl! i clean them from the floor above my head while sitting..easiest way i think, unless u do 1 and get sm1 to pass the other lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha neither mate, get em both on your knees while sat down, while holding them push one up, then the other with your legs and your in the starting position. then just push away.

Like this:






simple. Im not in the scott herman fanclub btw, just learned a lot watching his vids on form/technique


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers for that bro, fukin fanboy  really wish i didnt jab my quad last night and i might have actually been able to rest a DB on it...or even lift it above 90o pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers for that bro, fukin fanboy  really wish i didnt jab my quad last night and i might have actually been able to rest a DB on it...or even lift it above 90o pmsl


thats why i always jab glutes!! lmao next cycle will be prop though, so 3 jabs a week, gonna have to start rotating, so thinking of opening up delts, dont like the idea of jabbing legs, dont know why!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

My next cycle is prop too mate (with mast & tren)  straight off the back of this cycle I think? Gonna Start jabbing about...see where I like. U only done glutes in all ur cycles mate?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> My next cycle is prop too mate (with mast & tren)  straight off the back of this cycle I think? Gonna Start jabbing about...see where I like. U only done glutes in all ur cycles mate?


yep, never had to bother rotating! test, tren and mast will be phenomenal, if i could afford it i would!

leg pics for Super_gay as promised, taken this morning cold.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected] the hairdryer ya poofy cvnt. unless its ur burds......doubtful :lol:

legs look good mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

God those pins would be lovely in tights


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

only on a sunday buddy :wub:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yep, never had to bother rotating! test, tren and mast will be phenomenal, if i could afford it i would!
> 
> leg pics for Super_gay as promised, taken this morning cold.
> 
> ...


Now I can't actually see cock and balls in them girls pants, you sure your name ain't jenny?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Now I can't actually see cock and balls in them girls pants, you sure your name ain't jenny?


its whatever you want it to be sugar. :lol:

loadsaHOMO


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

someone say ****?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's only **** when you add kisses xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> It's only **** when you add kisses xx


like steve-o? lmao!

only gonna run pct for another week or so, feeling back to normal now, strength has stabilised and weight is maintaining so dont see a need to run it much longer in all honesty. it will have been 4 weeks when i finish.

ill update again later after biceps and back session.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ok the update..

biceps and back went like this.

DB hammer curls 3x10 18KG

EZbar curls 3x10 40KG

Isolation curls to failure with 8kgs.

EZbar rows, 3x10 80kgs

Barbell rows 3x10 80kg

rear delt flyes 3x10 14kgs supersetted with 3x10 8kgs.

shrugs with barbell 80kg supersetted with 30kg DB shrugs.

not too bad, havent lost much strength. back is really spotty since starting clomid, think the low test then a boost in natty test is playing havoc with my skin.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Is that a love-handle I see....? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

aye it fvcking is! lmao, im a fat fecker alright!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> aye it fvcking is! lmao, im a fat fecker alright!


If the mrs makes jokes about it mate you may use my line

"my handles are here for you to steer the vehicle of lurve..."


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> If the mrs makes jokes about it mate you may use my line
> 
> "my handles are here for you to steer the vehicle of lurve..."


thats so ridiculous it may work... :thumbup1:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> like steve-o? lmao!
> 
> only gonna run pct for another week or so, feeling back to normal now, strength has stabilised and weight is maintaining so dont see a need to run it much longer in all honesty. it will have been 4 weeks when i finish.
> 
> ill update again later after biceps and back session.


Oi!! I ain't a ****!! Haha when's the next cycle planned for mate! X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Oi!! I ain't a ****!! Haha when's the next cycle planned for mate! X


hey! planned for late september time, im going halves with leeds on a homebrew so going to be running an insane amount of prop and dnp and getting shredded!

i say an insane amount, probs will be insanely LOW on the DNP if super_g's experience is anything to go by!

ps your loads of **** x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> hey! planned for late september time, im going halves with leeds on a homebrew so going to be running an insane amount of prop and dnp and getting shredded!
> 
> i say an insane amount, probs will be insanely LOW on the DNP if super_g's experience is anything to go by!
> 
> ps your loads of **** x


I will pm my address and you can send me some for my LAb rat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I will pm my address and you can send me some for my *LAb rat *


cant believe youve named your butt cheek :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> hey! planned for late september time, im going halves with leeds on a homebrew so going to be running an insane amount of prop and dnp and getting shredded!
> 
> i say an insane amount, probs will be insanely LOW on the DNP if super_g's experience is anything to go by!
> 
> ps your loads of **** x


Sound! Let us know how u get on brewing mate!! Hardest part I'd see is getting the raw bulk powders!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Sound! Let us know how u get on brewing mate!! Hardest part I'd see is getting the raw bulk powders!!


We've got that sorted at VERY reasonable prices :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Sound! Let us know how u get on brewing mate!! Hardest part I'd see is getting the raw bulk powders!!


something like this i reckon


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> something like this i reckon
> 
> View attachment 91171


****ing LOL! I love that :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> something like this i reckon
> 
> View attachment 91171


Haha class!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You need to give it a personal touch, like your own brand name?

"Barebumboxing boys broth" is a good'un


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

That's a corker that! Ill do you an introductory offer... 3vials for 3 blowies :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Let the brew simmer, whilst OTB recieves a rimmer :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha and now we have our company slogan! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

decent session today, good pump and feeling like im fully recovered now, so stopping PCT as of today.

Biceps and Back

18kg DB curls with slow negs. 3x10

18kg DB hammer curls 1x12 to burn them out as much as possible before:

30kg EZbar curls (normally 40kg when I do these first but they were fried!)

Finished with some slow 6kg DB curls while I waited for the barbell.

70kg bent over barbell rows 3x10

60kg ezbar rows 3x10

Machine pulls/rows 3x10, cant remember the weight but around 55-60kg i think.

Couple of photos just to showcase my awesome new tshirt... primark special! :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

loving the t-shirt mate!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> loving the t-shirt mate!!


cracking isnt it! 6 quid, bargain haha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

thats a cute tee-shirt & cute man bag....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha im a student its the only kind of bag that fits books and laptops in it!

and my hairspray, make-up and nail varnish of course... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl.....after seeing your hairdryer in a progress pic mate i would actually put money on u having atleast 1 of those items in there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl.....after seeing your hairdryer in a progress pic mate i would actually put money on u having atleast 1 of those items in there


bang on mate.. hairspray :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

What a fvcking Tshirt pal!! Awesome


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

knew you'd like it buddy! TURTLE POWER!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ime turtle power is never a good thing....especially when they start pushing past boundaries they shouldnt be


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ime turtle power is never a good thing....especially when they start pushing past boundaries they shouldnt be


 :lol:

the danger fart you mean h34r:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Disaster! My right knee is fvcked. Did something somehow, not sure what. First noticed it when I was at work carrying cases of wine down the stairs, as i put my weight on my right leg it would hurt. Now when I put weight on it and bend slightly at the knee its painful, and if i bend it and touch my knee cap i can feel something moving that doesnt feel right lmao!

Tried to do legs today, one set in and it was unbearable. So did chest and tri's instead. Here's where I'm at currently, taken unpumped.



Pose's stolen from Janik i think :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats a cute tee-shirt & cute man bag....


I think youl find its called a Satchel :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I think youl find its called a Satchel :lol:


Its called a 'shoulder messenger' actually smartass. :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Your bis are looking awesome mate!! Now that I'm off cycle I'm not seeing any further growth at all


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Your bis are looking awesome mate!! Now that I'm off cycle I'm not seeing any further growth at all


its one of those things i guess genetically im blessed with decent bi's and tri's and forearms a bit. I have noticed off cycle shoulders have shrank a tiny bit, and certainly arent growing, but genetically i think shoulders are my weak point and take the most effort to bring up.

Im just hoping ill get bicep curls upto around 24kg next cycle, id be happy at that.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good OTB!! Nice poses! New to grow a **** beard to pose like janik! Hahah

How's the lab coming on? When u turning into a chemist?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Looking good OTB!! Nice poses! New to grow a **** beard to pose like janik! Hahah
> 
> How's the lab coming on? When u turning into a chemist?


welllll

lab will be getting started around the end of september. think im gonna order some dnp and prop at the same time, so i have some to use till the homebrew is sorted. so yeah cant wait tbh, prop is gonna be a pain in the ass (literally) but i want to try it !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

arms/front delts/chest all lookin solid and full mate.....ill take a C.V if u wish to apply for Janik pose training


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> arms/front delts/chest all lookin solid and full mate.....ill take a C.V if u wish to apply for Janik pose training


You'll take whatevers given to you and like it! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yep...sounds like me, ur hired


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

update ur avi aswell u cvnt to the first of the 2 pics....if im gonna take u under my wing u gotta look the part


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> update ur avi aswell u cvnt to the first of the 2 pics....if im gonna take u under my wing u gotta look the part


I don't think its avi worthy mate... the lighting isn't right :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

if ur looking for an ego pumping mate uv come to the wrong guy pmsl x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> if ur looking for an ego pumping mate uv come to the wrong guy pmsl x


haha only pumping your good for is of the back door variety you [email protected] :rolleye:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected]?.....too far mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oooo someones touchy today ^^^ hehe


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

You gang of complete bitches! Not feeling the love here!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I <3 u


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> You gang of complete bitches! Not feeling the love here!


aww theres plenty love here mate, cuddle in and have a feel x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hahaha I meant [email protected] in the most endearing way possible of course! is that enough love for you lot!? :wub:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Please guys just bone and get it over with!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok so worst day ever. First I check my bank to check I'm getting paid the right amount tomorrow (they always fvck it up but I realised you can check pending payments online) surprise surprise its wrong AGAIN. Bet it has nothing to do with me handing in my notice there... Cvnts. Then about 2 hours later, I get a call from the bank, someones taken everything out of my account, from a cash machine in the bahamas! So now the fraud team have to try and get it back, but my account is frozen, and card cancelled, meaning no direct debits can come out, and my gyms due tomorrow, so that's now gonna be cancelled! So no money and no gym, I am well and truly fvcked off!!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ok so worst day ever. First I check my bank to check I'm getting paid the right amount tomorrow (they always fvck it up but I realised you can check pending payments online) surprise surprise its wrong AGAIN. Bet it has nothing to do with me handing in my notice there... Cvnts. Then about 2 hours later, I get a call from the bank, someones taken everything out of my account, from a cash machine in the bahamas! So now the fraud team have to try and get it back, but my account is frozen, and card cancelled, meaning no direct debits can come out, and my gyms due tomorrow, so that's now gonna be cancelled! So no money and no gym, I am well and truly fvcked off!!!!


 mg:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuk sake mate! Nightmare!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i know fvcking cvnts. luckily i get paid tomorrow not today or id have been royally screwed!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sh!temare


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

The bank should pay you DD mate and they'll refund you everything including any charges you get. The mrs' brother stole her bank card and paid his poundstopocket loan before Xmas there. Fraud lot at the bank had everything sorted in a week.

I'd get to citizens advice about the wages!!

Itl be a stressful day but itl all be dealt with quickly buddy

Btw, I didn't know prostitutes now get paid into a bank account!!! That's fvcking progression!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think everything is sorted now, just waiting for a new bank card to come through!

Been gym today, first time in a few days because i worked a ridiculous amount this weekend (20.5 hours). So was shattered as with time travelling I was out of the house for most of the day/late into the evening. Weight was down, 13.1something but yesterday, due to work all I ate yesterday was a chuffing sainsburys meal deal! I was that knackered when I got in I just went straight to bed :lol:

So hopefully weight will shoot back up, and strength, as it was somewhat lacking today.

Seated DB press - 28kgs x 10,8,8 20kgs x 15

Lateral Raises, Superset with front raises - 10kgs x 10,10,10

Lying rear delt flyes - 14kg x 10,10,10 10kg x 10,8,6

Barbell Shrugs - 100kg x 10,10,10 Superset with Ezbar Upright row 30kg x 10,10,10

Then onto machines for rear delt flyes and cable lateral raises just to finish.

Not too bad after a 4day break and a **** weekend nutritionally. Just hoping when i've had a few days of decent eating the weight will be back to around 13.6-10 where it was before.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Also gordie, your a cvnt, you know its cash on 'delivery'. Then the tax man doesnt know :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows the PCT treating ya now mate? started brewing yet.. x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the PCT treating ya now mate? started brewing yet.. x


PCT has been fine mate, few weeks of feeling low is nothing compared to the benefits. Finished PCT a few weeks ago tbf, so now just trying to maintain.

And no not yet, the brew is scheduled for the back end of september, ill be buying some wildcat prop200 before then as im an impatient cvnt, so ive got a prop/dnp cycle planned before i start on the brew!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looks like its going good mate! Lost much strength???


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not ridiculous amounts tbh, hard to judge since i had a few days off, but around 2-4kg from shoulder press and same from chest press. I find biggest strength losses have been in the fly movements, front raises and lateral raises. But thats to be expected i think. All in all, pretty happy with this cycle, bring on the next tbh!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers for the reps mate! Bit harsh with the retarded fkr comment though! Hahaha


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers for the reps mate! Bit harsh with the retarded fkr comment though! Hahahha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think you should all order from our friends over at MuscleFood, high quality lean meats at half the price of the supermarkets

MuscleFood

:whistling:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> I think you should all order from our friends over at MuscleFood, high quality lean meats at half the price of the supermarkets
> 
> MuscleFood
> 
> :whistling:


Will give it a look mate have thought about it before!

Oh and ur a pimp!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Will give it a look mate have thought about it before!
> 
> Oh and ur a pimp!!!


Make sure to go through my link mate, makes me look good and I get commission if you buy anything 

If you need any more info drop me a message. I 100% guarantee you won't be disappointed if you order


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jesus christ its the new wheyman!

leeds89 aka meatman :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> jesus christ its the new wheyman!
> 
> leeds89 aka meatman :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> jesus christ its the new wheyman!
> 
> leeds89 aka *meatman* :lol:


pmsl brilliant nickname.....gotta make it stick!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think leeds should get milky or someone to change his journal title to two girls one meatman or something!

Been lax on the updates but hit the gym today for a chest+tris session, and the day before for arms and back. Weights have gone down slightly since coming off cycle but they're leveling out now, seem to be managing the same weights repeatedly so gonna do another week or so at those weights then start pushing for some progress.

Also, got the gym for only 5quid this month due to a technical error with my direct debit, so chuffed at that!

Bit of bishop bashing material:



If you look closely on number two your about a mm away from getting a nip slip :whistling: :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Think leeds should get milky or someone to change his journal title to two girls one meatman or something!
> 
> Been lax on the updates but hit the gym today for a chest+tris session, and the day before for arms and back. Weights have gone down slightly since coming off cycle but they're leveling out now, seem to be managing the same weights repeatedly so gonna do another week or so at those weights then start pushing for some progress.
> 
> ...


Nice mate! Next time nips out!! Need some good [email protected] material


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Think leeds should get milky or someone to change his journal title to two girls one meatman or something!
> 
> Been lax on the updates but hit the gym today for a chest+tris session, and the day before for arms and back. Weights have gone down slightly since coming off cycle but they're leveling out now, seem to be managing the same weights repeatedly so gonna do another week or so at those weights then start pushing for some progress.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate! Whats your height and weight if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate! Whats your height and weight if you don't mind me asking?


Cheers mate, im about 5'10 I think and 13.6 stone when I weighed yesterday. Think the 'magic number' for me to look like I actually work out will be about 15stone, with a decent reduction in bodyfat I think I'm looking at around 2 stone of lean muscle, or two cycles as I prefer to think of it :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, im about 5'10 I think and 13.6 stone when I weighed yesterday. Think the 'magic number' for me to look like I actually work out will be about 15stone, with a decent reduction in bodyfat I think I'm looking at around 2 stone of lean muscle, or two cycles as I prefer to think of it :lol:


15 stone as lean as u are now! That would look ace mate would be some good size, definition an mass on you! Would be a good accomplishment for you to reach that!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> 15 stone as lean as u are now! That would look ace mate would be some good size, definition an mass on you! Would be a good accomplishment for you to reach that!


Thats the plan mate! Hoping for a reduction in bf to maybe 13stone dead with dnp at the start of my cycle, then a gain of at least 1stone of LBM over the course of the cycle. Shouldnt be too difficult to achieve I hope!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate, im about 5'10 I think and 13.6 stone when I weighed yesterday. Think the 'magic number' for me to look like I actually work out will be about 15stone, with a decent reduction in bodyfat I think I'm looking at around 2 stone of lean muscle, or two cycles as I prefer to think of it :lol:


Nice one, I'm starting a cycle soon, if I can add 10lbs of muscle on I'll be pretty happy with that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Nice one, I'm starting a cycle soon, if I can add 10lbs of muscle on I'll be pretty happy with that.


What you planning on running?

Also - Downloaded and watched the Avengers, now theres a blu-ray copy availiable. Absolutely awesome film! Thought it was class when i watched it at the cinema's, even better in your own home in full hd, none of that blurry 3d b0llocks! so my night hasnt been the healthiest, plenty of snacks and sh1te food! But at least it was enjoyable :thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What you planning on running?
> 
> Also - Downloaded and watched the Avengers, now theres a blu-ray copy availiable. Absolutely awesome film! Thought it was class when i watched it at the cinema's, even better in your own home in full hd, none of that blurry 3d b0llocks! so my night hasnt been the healthiest, plenty of snacks and sh1te food! But at least it was enjoyable :thumb:


Simple Test E @ 500mg pw. No kick start, just want to keep it simple really.

Just waiting on pins then i can get started. Tips for jabbin? Not lookin forward to that bit.

You seen the latest batman film? Actually quality.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Simple Test E @ 500mg pw. No kick start, just want to keep it simple really.
> 
> Just waiting on pins then i can get started. Tips for jabbin? Not lookin forward to that bit.
> 
> You seen the latest batman film? Actually quality.


Check out ur local chemist for needle packs through the exchange! In regards to pinning I do quads as I like to sit down and see exactly what I'm doing and I think it's easier than trying to struggle to jab my ass. But OTB jabs ass and he finds it nice and easy simo guess its just personal preference and whatever u feel more comfortable doing mate!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Check out ur local chemist for needle packs through the exchange! In regards to pinning I do quads as I like to sit down and see exactly what I'm doing and I think it's easier than trying to struggle to jab my ass. But OTB jabs ass and he finds it nice and easy simo guess its just personal preference and whatever u feel more comfortable doing mate!


Thanks for the advice mate. Ill see how I get on with legs first i think. Reps.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What can I say, I must just like it in the ass! :lol:

You'll find when you start pinning what you prefer mate, Just trial and error really!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

What dose were u running clen at mate?? Looking at doing

1-40

2-40

3-80

4-80

5-120

6-120

7-120

8-120

9-120

10-120

11-80

12-80

13-40

14-40

Then 2 weeks off and repeat?!

What's your thoughts??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> What dose were u running clen at mate?? Looking at doing
> 
> 1-40
> 
> ...


Alright mate, I didnt do a proper cycle, as I was just testing it out see how I responded tbh, with the left over stuff gordie sent down to me.

So I think there was about a week and a halfs worth to play with so I just did

1-80

2-80

3-120

4-120

5-120

6-120

7-120

8-80

9-80

That being said though it entirely depends on the clen your using, the chinese stuff i was using is notoriously under dosed, so I probably wasnt geting more than 80mcg when it was meant to be 120mcg. So if you use that stuff you may need to take a bit more, if using the alphapharma stuff, astralean I think its called, then you'll see much better results by all accounts.

Your doseages look good though, just bump them all up by 30mcg if using the chinese stuff IMO. Keep them the same if using alphapharma

10


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Cheers mate think it's the Chinese stuff. Waiting to hear


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah of thats the case, see how you go, but you'll probably find the sweet spot around 150-180mcg mate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Peekaboo xx

Avengers is good huh, I downloaded Total Recall last night, utter p1sh. Only watched 15 mins and turned it off.

How's the training going chap?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Peekaboo xx
> 
> Avengers is good huh, I downloaded Total Recall last night, utter p1sh. Only watched 15 mins and turned it off.
> 
> How's the training going chap?


Yeah mate watched it at the cinema but its still awesome at home! I only download em when theres a bluray copy availiable, im all about the HD not a crappy cam in the cinema, so I'll have to wait for Total Recall! Shame though it had potential, they ALWAYS fvck up the remakes, should have known!

Trainings going alright mate, busted my knee somehow, it now clicks when i walk, and today when I did Bi's and Back it hurt just doing bent over rows, so squats etc are fully out of the question. Absolute nightmare!

Been reading up on the homebrew stuff, pretty much know the plan of attack now, still gonna buy some UGL stuff for a cycle whilst we make the brew, just incase we fvck it up, dont want to be left with nothing.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

clen- 160mcg 2days on/off

thats the way i run it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate watched it at the cinema but its still awesome at home! I only download em when theres a bluray copy availiable, im all about the HD not a crappy cam in the cinema, so I'll have to wait for Total Recall! Shame though it had potential, they ALWAYS fvck up the remakes, should have known!
> 
> Trainings going alright mate, busted my knee somehow, it now clicks when i walk, and today when I did Bi's and Back it hurt just doing bent over rows, so squats etc are fully out of the question. Absolute nightmare!
> 
> Been reading up on the homebrew stuff, pretty much know the plan of attack now, still gonna buy some UGL stuff for a cycle whilst we make the brew, just incase we fvck it up, dont want to be left with nothing.


I look for dvdrip efforts, never seen a cam copy in my life as I don't see the point in settling for p1sh when you can wait and get quality. Dying to see ted but the mrs says the only way shel go with me is if I promise il go and see her twilight next month so il just go without for now.

Itching to get back on cycle


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I look for dvdrip efforts, never seen a cam copy in my life as I don't see the point in settling for p1sh when you can wait and get quality. Dying to see ted but the mrs says the only way shel go with me is if I promise il go and see her twilight next month so il just go without for now.
> 
> Itching to get back on cycle


Go watch it and twilight, just get a pair of these for the gay vampire one:



I know mate, I cant wait either, about a month till ill feel super human again!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

What are you both planning on running for your next cycles?

I'm glad to hear your turned off Total recall G. I seen trailers for it at the cinema and It looked terrible.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> What are you both planning on running for your next cycles?
> 
> I'm glad to hear your turned off Total recall G. I seen trailers for it at the cinema and It looked terrible.


DNP and prop mate. Short and simple. With Adex but thats all basic prop only with some dnp to cut down the bf.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

GOLD MEMBER... I LOVE GOLDDDDD!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> DNP and prop mate. Short and simple. With Adex but thats all basic prop only with some dnp to cut down the bf.


**** will look like a sieve by the end of that cycle ha. DNP is good. Lost a couple of lbs on it over 5 days.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> **** will look like a sieve by the end of that cycle ha. DNP is good. Lost a couple of lbs on it over 5 days.


im planning on running it 2-4weeks depending on sides and results!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> clen- 160mcg 2days on/off
> 
> thats the way i run it


Don't taper up or down!? Just bang in at 160mcg 2on2off?? How long did u run it for?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Don't taper up or down!? Just bang in at 160mcg 2on2off?? How long did u run it for?


yeh bud just straight in at 160 2on/off.....run it for months like this. also with eca stack on ur days off clen

so

2day 160mcg clen

2day 120mg eca (3-4tabs usually)

2day clen

2day eca

etc..

etc.

also get some t3 in the at 100mg on your clen days


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> im planning on running it 2-4weeks depending on sides and results!


im just away to order 100 tabs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im just away to order 100 tabs


same in sept mate, ive heard the BRL stuff (guessing thats what ur getting) is underdosed so let me know how u get on


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

why would u think BRL?.....no there not the 1s im getting bud


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> why would u think BRL?.....no there not the 1s im getting bud


cos normally its priced per capsule, so say 2quid a cap, but i know BRL come in 100's. Nevermind haha!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's a picture of OTB looking particularly aesthetic in the gym today :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Here's a picture of OTB looking particularly aesthetic in the gym today :whistling:


Looks mad.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Here's a picture of OTB looking particularly aesthetic in the gym today :whistling:


I need to start acting like a **** now, just call me jyzz :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Feeling a bit underwhelmed being off cycle. Training is nowhere near as enjoyable, i had to download metallicas greatest hits to my ipod just to get some motivation to drive me through my workouts! Forcing myself to keep at it but cannot wait to get back on if im being honest!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Feeling a bit underwhelmed being off cycle. Training is nowhere near as enjoyable, i had to download metallicas greatest hits to my ipod just to get some motivation to drive me through my workouts! Forcing myself to keep at it but cannot wait to get back on if im being honest!


Aww big hugs. 

Just to make you feel better I started my

Cycle on Saturday.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Feeling a bit underwhelmed being off cycle. Training is nowhere near as enjoyable, i had to download metallicas greatest hits to my ipod just to get some motivation to drive me through my workouts! Forcing myself to keep at it but cannot wait to get back on if im being honest!


When are you starting the prop mate?? Going to do a log?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Aww big hugs.
> 
> Just to make you feel better I started my
> 
> Cycle on Saturday.


If feel better if u changed it avi lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Just showing-face so u know I still care xx


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Chin up mate! I just done my last jan on Saturday! So you will e back on it when I'm in your shoes now!!!

Fo you normally listen to Metallica or is it a workout thing??? Looking to get a goo playlist together but not really into Metallica


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> If feel better if u changed it avi lol


What's wrong with my avi? I Look sexy as ****.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah deffo going to do a log for the prop/dnp with plenty of pics, cos im expecting big changes quite quickly!!

Rich, what cycle you started bud? you got a log?

Janik, how'd you like the pose?

and steve-o, not too fussed about them normally tbh, ive always liked 'enter sandman' but never listened to anything else. But god it doesnt half help in the gym, if you can download marylin manson - beautiful people and metallica - enter sandman. Normally im a dance kinda guy, this stuff is just for the gym!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah deffo going to do a log for the prop/dnp with plenty of pics, cos im expecting big changes quite quickly!!
> 
> Rich, what cycle you started bud? you got a log?
> 
> ...


What pose? I can't see pics on my phone (apart from rich's creepy avi lol). Is it the janik stance? Haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> What pose? I can't see pics on my phone (apart from rich's creepy avi lol). Is it the janik stance? Haha


haha no mate, you wish. Ill leave it as a surprise for when you get on a computer hahaha!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah deffo going to do a log for the prop/dnp with plenty of pics, cos im expecting big changes quite quickly!!
> 
> Rich, what cycle you started bud? you got a log?
> 
> ...


WC Test E - 500 mg pw. No log, i can't be ****d updating it tbh. I've got a paper log in the house for lifts etc though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> WC Test E - 500 mg pw. No log, i can't be ****d updating it tbh. I've got a paper log in the house for lifts etc though.


Ahh fair enough mate! Wildcats good stuff mate, your gonna enjoy it.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair enough mate! Wildcats good stuff mate, your gonna enjoy it.


Yeah I've not heard any bad stuff about them so I'm looking forward to it kicking in. Breeze to pin as well. I'll maybe try a kicker next cycle.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah I've not heard any bad stuff about them so I'm looking forward to it kicking in. Breeze to pin as well. I'll maybe try a kicker next cycle.


Yeah you should start feeling libido/pump increases around week 2-3 and it will kick in anytime after 4-5. The 20ml vials are quality arent they? They're the andy carrol of the vial world :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah you should start feeling libido/pump increases around week 2-3 and it will kick in anytime after 4-5. The 20ml vials are quality arent they? They're the andy carrol of the vial world :lol:


Yeah 20ml bad boys ha.

I had the option of pc, burr & bd but It seemed more cost effective for 2 x 20s than 3 x 10s.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Yeah 20ml bad boys ha.
> 
> I had the option of pc, burr & bd but It seemed more cost effective for 2 x 20s than 3 x 10s.


yeah definately more cost effective. Ill be getting wildcat prop if my new source is legit. If not ill be getting shafted pmsl :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yeah definately more cost effective. Ill be getting wildcat prop if my new source is legit. If not ill be getting shafted pmsl :lol:


Haha yeah I'm sure it will be fine if you know him personally. You getting the 200mg / ml stuff?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Haha yeah I'm sure it will be fine if you know him personally. You getting the 200mg / ml stuff?


Yeah, ive heard its ridiculous for pip, but im a tight fvcker and dont want to spend almost double getting the 100mg/ml stuff!

Dont know him personally at all haha but i guess you take your chance dont you!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah, ive heard its ridiculous for pip, but im a tight fvcker and dont want to spend almost double getting the 100mg/ml stuff!
> 
> Dont know him personally at all haha but i guess you take your chance dont you!


Don't blame you, just have to put up with a dead ars.e for a while! You just running the prop or doing another compound ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Don't blame you, just have to put up with a dead ars.e for a while! You just running the prop or doing another compound ?


Just prop and dnp mate, because ill be spending on the homebrew were gonna do too, so dont wanna leave myself short. So using it more as a cut with the dnp then a lean gaining cycle.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How's the home cooking going buddy?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> How's the home cooking going buddy?


Just enchiladas tonight mate, no prop yet :lol:

As soon as its ready to go though I'll send you a sample haha! Going to need a fanbase for when I launch my drug empire lmao!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahahah the new naked chef!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Hahahah the new naked chef!!


Fvck that mate, hot oil+ chicken = spitting!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Did chest and tri's today, bit of barbell work for a change. Fvck me it was difficult, did decline and felt a strange pain on my right shoulder, pretty deep down.

It was weird, as didnt feel it for the first few reps of each set, kicked in around rep 7 and literally couldnt get any more reps after 8th. :confused1:

It doesnt stay either, feels fine now, and was fine doing flyes and triceps afterwards, just while doing barbell. Might try rotator cuff exercises before hand to warm them up? anyone ever get this?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did chest and tri's today, bit of barbell work for a change. Fvck me it was difficult, did decline and felt a strange pain on my right shoulder, pretty deep down.
> 
> It was weird, as didnt feel it for the first few reps of each set, kicked in around rep 7 and literally couldnt get any more reps after 8th. :confused1:
> 
> It doesnt stay either, feels fine now, and was fine doing flyes and triceps afterwards, just while doing barbell. Might try rotator cuff exercises before hand to warm them up? anyone ever get this?


I believe you get this from having too much semen in your diet, try reducing the semen or start spitting and let us know how it goes mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I believe you get this from having too much semen in your diet, try reducing the semen or start spitting and let us know how it goes mate


I take my semen rectally... does that make a difference? :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I take my semen rectally... does that make a difference? :whistling:


Depends if you feltch it afterwards :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Depends if you feltch it afterwards :lol:


yeah and store it in a beaker while we swap ends, do the same, mix it together and drink it. tasty.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You both need to get a room ha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wait till you are on DNP and your spunk goes yellow!!!

When you starting the next cycle pal?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Just wait till you are on DNP and your spunk goes yellow!!!
> 
> When you starting the next cycle pal?


Probably around the 20th onwards mate. Cant wait for that, the missus better still swallow it, if she spits it out and it glows in the dark i'll have a hard time explaining...


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Just wait till you are on DNP and your spunk goes yellow!!!
> 
> When you starting the next cycle pal?


Pics or no yellow spunk!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually think I have a pic somewhere, bear with me on this one mate 

I'm looking at starting this Saturday if my source is still good to go and the money comes in, dropping the DNP though as iv got the diet spot on now. Carbs are almost non existent except from pre workout. Var, mast, tren and test should be a decent run, put that to my 10k every sunday and constant cardio midweek in the form of body attack classes and meta fit I should looking fairly decent by the end of it. Managed to slightly improve my chest since coming off cycle and the tris have came on well.

Going to be epic!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I actually think I have a pic somewhere, bear with me on this one mate
> 
> I'm looking at starting this Saturday if my source is still good to go and the money comes in, dropping the DNP though as iv got the diet spot on now. Carbs are almost non existent except from pre workout. Var, mast, tren and test should be a decent run, put that to my 10k every sunday and constant cardio midweek in the form of body attack classes and meta fit I should looking fairly decent by the end of it. Managed to slightly improve my chest since coming off cycle and the tris have came on well.
> 
> Going to be epic!


Sweet mate pm me and we'll sort out a new journo if you want? Ill be starting a few weeks later but no biggie cos I'll be using prop.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Want to jump into bed with me eh.... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Want to jump into bed with me eh.... :lol:


I prefer the stained rear seat of a car mate, I'm not very classy :wub:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You two gonna draw straws to decide who's the bottom or take it in turns :lol: ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Were gonna get janik, craigy and steve-o involved and make a human centipede style conga chain in a circle. Then the party really starts.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Were gonna get janik, craigy and steve-o involved and make a human centipede style conga chain in a circle. Then the party really starts.


Sounds delicious :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Sounds delicious :thumb:


Forget muscle food, I provide protein packed meat delivered fresh to anyones door.. for a price :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

poofs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> poofs


new avi craigy? beast!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> new avi craigy? beast!


why thank you young man ( i think)

whats happnin not much in the way of training in here just a lot of spunk talk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> why thank you young man ( i think)
> 
> whats happnin not much in the way of training in here just a lot of spunk talk


Not really posting much training tbh, got a coupla week till i get my next cycle and gonna start up a new journal, with super_g if the cvnt ever pm's me about it!

So this ones pretty much done with now other than the odd update when im feeling motivated!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

think his shoulder is still fvcked mate, you both gonna be using your prop?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> think his shoulder is still fvcked mate, you both gonna be using your prop?


Not this time mate, gonna use wildcat prop and dnp for this cycle, more of a recomp. Just gonna get that to tide me over incase we have any problems with the homebrew!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

shotgun middle of the centipede!

and im up for joint journo's


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Human spunk party! Quality!

Let it snow!!!!!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice one janik. anyone else wanna get on the joint journal then say now?!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one janik. anyone else wanna get on the joint journal then say now?!


you'll all be bulking so by the end ill be a sexy cvnt n uz will be big watery mess's


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll all be bulking so by the end ill be a sexy cvnt n uz will be big watery mess's


If I was big I wouldn't give a ****!! That's my goal! Don't care much for abs! Just wanna be big!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha not if mr.dnp has anything to say about it :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> haha not if mr.dnp has anything to say about it :thumb:


he and i are going to get along....i can tell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> he and i are going to get along....i can tell


Think you'll do well, i heard it works better for fat cvnts :whistling:

love you :wub:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Think you'll do well, i heard it works better for fat cvnts :whistling:
> 
> love you :wub:


i must admit mate im dying too see what iv got under here....ill have to start training abs & legs properly tho lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i must admit mate im dying too see what iv got under here....ill have to start training abs & legs properly tho lol


Dont think its mega important to do loads of abs tbh, just do some weighted exercises. You get people doing like 500 sit ups, you wouldnt do 500 reps of 10kg on chest would you? so why do people do it for abs???

Weighted leg raises, or one of them fancy ab crunch machines are good. I think your gonna look ALOT bigger when your at a lower bf tbh


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Dont think its mega important to do loads of abs tbh, just do some weighted exercises. You get people doing like 500 sit ups, you wouldnt do 500 reps of 10kg on chest would you? so why do people do it for abs???
> 
> Weighted leg raises, or one of them fancy ab crunch machines are good. I think your gonna look ALOT bigger when your at a lower bf tbh


I don't think I'll ever do much weighted ab work, don't want massive bulging abs, they look ridiculous, just toned and visible would be better


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one janik. anyone else wanna get on the joint journal then say now?!


joint journal??? tell me more please!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Dont think its mega important to do loads of abs tbh, just do some weighted exercises. You get people doing like 500 sit ups, you wouldnt do 500 reps of 10kg on chest would you? so why do people do it for abs???
> 
> Weighted leg raises, or one of them fancy ab crunch machines are good. I think your gonna look ALOT bigger when your at a lower bf tbh


yeh i know how to train them....i just dont :lol: trying to keep my waist as little as poss tbh


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I don't think I'll ever do much weighted ab work, don't want massive bulging abs, they look ridiculous, just toned and visible would be better


Visible is just down to bodyfat. I think its a difference between flat abs and the rounded look.

Like Flat:



Rounded



Personally I prefer the rounded look, looks more muscular imo.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Visible is just down to bodyfat. I think its a difference between flat abs and the rounded look.
> 
> Like Flat:
> 
> ...


You posted the same pic twice mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hmmmm in my quote it shows up right, wtf

EDIT: And I prefer the flat look personally


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there the same pic ya d!ck...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha not on my computer it isnt?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> there the same pic ya d!ck...


But they tasted identical when he licked his screen


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> haha not on my computer it isnt?!


Or my phone!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Think there having a private joke or something :confused1:

bunch of willy-takers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf's happening

- - - Updated - - -

wtf's happening


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

gear SHOULD be arriving monday with any luck. Ill start a new journal and put a link up when its here x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sasij x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I love kisses x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> gear SHOULD be arriving monday with any luck. Ill start a new journal and put a link up when its here x


Put a sign up on your door!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/195826-onthebuilds-ontherecomp.html#post3502661

sub up you feckers!


----------

